# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Σωματόμορφες Διαταραχές (Υποχονδρίαση, Αρρωστοφοβία κτλ) >  Συμφορητική καρδιακή ανεπάρκεια

## Antonis8

Νομίζω πως το έχω. Έχω όλα τα συμπτώματα. Έχω και αναιμία.

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Νομίζω πως το έχω. Έχω όλα τα συμπτώματα. Έχω και αναιμία.


Σταματά να κάνεις τον γιατρό και ασε τους γιατρούς να κάνουν τη δουλειά τους.

----------


## Biliskov

Δεν θα στο έλεγαν οι γιατροί;

----------


## Sonia

Αντώνη, ειλικρινά το έχεις τερματίσει. Αν δεν πάρεις απόφαση να ασχοληθείς σοβαρά με τα ψυχολογικά σου, προκοπή δεν θα δεις! Και είναι κρίμα, είσαι νέος άνθρωπος και ταλαιπωριέσαι για βλακείες.

----------


## Biliskov

Αντώνη εγω πιστεύω με τις εξετάσεις που κανεις σε έναν καρδιολόγο φαίνεται αν εχει καρδιακή ανεπάρκεια! Με έναν υπέρηχο η καρδιογράφημα περιγράφοντας και τα συμπτώματα αμέσως θα στο έβρισκε αλλα εσυ δεν πηγες μονο σε έναν πηγες σε 10 άρα φιλε μου εισαι μια χαρά! Αν πήγαινες σε 1 καρδιολόγο μονο που και παλι αν έκανες τις εξετάσεις θα το έβλεπε τοτε θα σου ελεγα να πας και αλλου να το κοιτάξεις. Εφόσον εσυ εχεις παει σε 10 διαφορετικούς και σε νοσοκομεία κλινικές και και και δεν υπάρχει λόγος να φοβάσαι! Αν ήταν κατι θα το είχαν δει πίστεψε με. Εγω σε έναν καρδιολόγο πηγα έκανα όλες τις εξετάσεις και ο άνθρωπος μου λεει οτι δεν εχω τιποτα και το εγγυήθηκε ειναι και γνωστός μας. Όπως και ο αλλος ο γιατρος μου που μίλησε με τον πατέρα μου του λεει δεν εχω τιποτα το εγγυήθηκε και αυτος και πήρε την ευθύνη! Μη φοβάσαι φιλε θα περάσει!!!! Κουράγιο!

----------


## Antonis8

Δεν ξέρω,δεν είμαι σίγουρος. Δεν με παίρνουν στα σοβαρά γιατί εκ πρώτης όψεως φαίνομαι καλά για έναν γιατρό που έχει συνηθίσει βαριές περιπτώσεις. Οι αιματολογικές μου βγήκαν οκ, αλλά έχω αναιμία,μυο το είπε και ο γιατρός. Αυτό είναι σημάδι καρδιακής αναπερκειας. Και με το που σηκώνομαι αισθάνομαι αδυναμία, έχω αρρυθμίες , το στομάχι μου χειροτερεύει, με λίγα βήματα η καρδιά μου καταβάλει τεράστιο μόχθο για αυτό ανεβαίνουν οι παλμοί. Και εξηγούνται και τα θέματα με το στομάχι /έντερο.

----------


## Remedy

αντωνη, τι υψος και τι κιλα εχεις;
τρως κοκκινο κρεας η εισαι χορτοφαγος;

----------


## Antonis8

> αντωνη, τι υψος και τι κιλα εχεις;
> τρως κοκκινο κρεας η εισαι χορτοφαγος;


Δεν τρώω κόκκινο κρέας, σπάνια. Δεν είμαι χορτοφάγος αλλά το αποφεύγω το κρέας γενικά. Κυρίως κοτόπουλο. Αλλά b12 και γενικά οι βιταμίνες βγαίνουν πολύ καλές τιμές. Είμαι φυσιολογικός στο βάρος προς το αδύνατος,αλλά όχι κάτι εξτριμ,όσα ίσα το τελευταίο διάστημα πολλοί μου είπαν ότι φαίνεται να έκανα μύες στα χέρια, προσεχα και τη διατροφή μου . Για την αναιμία λες;

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Δεν τρώω κόκκινο κρέας, σπάνια. Δεν είμαι χορτοφάγος αλλά το αποφεύγω το κρέας γενικά. Κυρίως κοτόπουλο. Αλλά b12 και γενικά οι βιταμίνες βγαίνουν πολύ καλές τιμές. Είμαι φυσιολογικός στο βάρος προς το αδύνατος,αλλά όχι κάτι εξτριμ,όσα ίσα το τελευταίο διάστημα πολλοί μου είπαν ότι φαίνεται να έκανα μύες στα χέρια, προσεχα και τη διατροφή μου . Για την αναιμία λες;


Δε τρως κόκκινο Κρεας αλλα συνδυάζεις την αναιμία που εχει ολος ο κόσμος με τη καρδιά. Ρε Αντώνη καπου έλεος

----------


## Antonis8

Εχω έκτακτες συστολες στην κίνηση. Συνέχεια. Την τελευταία ώρα.

----------


## Biliskov

> Εχω έκτακτες συστολες στην κίνηση. Συνέχεια. Την τελευταία ώρα.


Κλασικό σύμπτωμα φιλε. Ετσι ειμαι σημερα κ εγω Ειδικα απο χθες βρεδυ. Σκέψου βγήκαμε μια βολτα να περπατήσουμε και με έπιασε δισπνοια και ανέβηκαν οι παλμοί μου λες και έκανα τιποτα πιο εξτριμ! Γενικά πιστεύω θα περάσουν αυτα. Γιατι αν ήταν θα τα είχα κάθε μερα και κάθε φορα που περπατάω και όχι μια ετσι μια αλλιώς! Άραξε ολα θα φύγουν! Εγω που εχω και πόνο στο στέρνο; Εχω και βάρος και πόνο αλλα εχω αράξει και περιμένω να φύγει. Αν θέλεις σου ειπα και χθες να μου στείλεις να σου πω. Μη τα γράφω εδω!

----------


## Remedy

> Δεν τρώω κόκκινο κρέας, σπάνια. Δεν είμαι χορτοφάγος αλλά το αποφεύγω το κρέας γενικά. Κυρίως κοτόπουλο. Αλλά b12 και γενικά οι βιταμίνες βγαίνουν πολύ καλές τιμές. Είμαι φυσιολογικός στο βάρος προς το αδύνατος,αλλά όχι κάτι εξτριμ,όσα ίσα το τελευταίο διάστημα πολλοί μου είπαν ότι φαίνεται να έκανα μύες στα χέρια, προσεχα και τη διατροφή μου . Για την αναιμία λες;


ναι φυσικα για την αναιμια λεω.
λες "προς το αδυνατος", αλλα δεν λες αριθμους. αυτο σημαινει οτι μπορει να εισαι προς το πολυ αδυνατος και αν δεν τρως κοκκινο κρεας και ελαφρως εως βαρεως υποσιτιζεσαι, ειναι πολυ ευκολο να εχεις αναιμια.7εσυ απο τις 20 αιτιες που μπορει να εχει καποιος αναιμια, διαλεξες μια που να σχετιζεται με την καρδια, ενω δεν κοιτας το προφανες.
Η ΔΙΑΤΡΟΦΗ ΦΤΑΙΕΙ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΑΝΑΙΜΙΑ ΣΟΥ.
με τον ιδιο τροπο, ενω ειναι μπροστ στα ματια σου η υπερβολικη σου ενασχοληση με τις εξετασεις και η αρρωστοφοβια που ειναι ψυχολογικες καθαρα, εσυ επιμενεις οτι εχεις καποια εξωτικη ασθενεια.
επιμενω για ψυχοθεραπευτη.
αυτα που λες για τους γιατρους, οτι δεν σε παιρνουν στα σοβαρα γιατι εχουν συνηθισει βαριες αρρωστιες, ειναι αλλη μια διαστρεβλωση σου για να παραμενεις στις εμμονες σου.
δεν σε παιρνουν σοβαρα γιατι ξερουν που οφειλονται ολα αυτα, αλλα εσυ επιμενεις να τρεχεις για λαθος εξετασεις..

----------


## Antonis8

Ντάξει, είναι και στην οικογένεια μας ο χαμηλός αιματοκριτης και ο πατέρας μου έχει. Δεν με ανησυχούσε παλιά, αλλά σε σχέση με τις εξετάσεις που έκανα πριν από ένα μηνα , έχει πέσει τρεις μονάδες. Και δεν θα έλεγα ότι δεν τρέφομαι καλά. Τρώω κρέας, απλά όχι συχνά κόκκινο. 

Αν τα συμπτώματα ήταν τα ίδια θα σου έλεγα ότι έχεις δίκιο. Αλλά τον τελευταίο μήνα παρουσιάζω εντελώς διαφορετικά συμπτώματα. Το διαπίστωσε και ο παθολόγος μου οτι έχω ορθοστατική ταχυκαρδία. Οι οκτώ προηγούμενοι καρδιολόγοι που με είδαν, με είδαν πριν τα συμπτώματα αυτά. Από την ώρα που ξεκίνησαν αυτά τα συμπτώματα έχω κάνει μόνο δύο τρίπλεξ, ένα τεστ κοπώσεως, ένα τρίπλεξ αορτής, τρεις ακτινογραφίες θώρακα, μία ακτινογραφία αυχένα, μία ακτινογραφία άνω κοιλίας, έναν υπέρηχο άνω κοιλίας, ένα χόλτερ ρυθμού, τρείς εξετάσεις αίματος, δυο καλλιέργειες κοπράνων, και πέντε καρδιογραφήματα. Έτυχε να μην πιάσουν την αρρυθμία και τις έκτακτες.Πχ, στο τεστ κοπώσεως, το έβγαλα, βγήκα έξω, περπάτησα, και ένιωσα απανωτές έκτακτες . 

Σήμερα από το πρωί μία ταχυκαρδία μία βραδυκαρδία, ζάλη, μουδιάσματα. Και πριν αισθάνθηκα πέντε απανωτές έκτακτες πάνω στην κίνηση, σηκώθηκα και ένιωσα τη μία και μετά κάθισα και συνέχισαν. Δεν είναι καλό όταν είναι απανωτές.

----------


## Remedy

> Ντάξει, είναι και στην οικογένεια μας ο χαμηλός αιματοκριτης και ο πατέρας μου έχει. Δεν με ανησυχούσε παλιά, αλλά σε σχέση με τις εξετάσεις που έκανα πριν από ένα μηνα , έχει πέσει τρεις μονάδες. Και δεν θα έλεγα ότι δεν τρέφομαι καλά. Τρώω κρέας, απλά όχι συχνά κόκκινο. 
> 
> *Αν τα συμπτώματα ήταν τα ίδια θα σου έλεγα ότι έχεις δίκιο. Αλλά τον τελευταίο μήνα παρουσιάζω εντελώς διαφορετικά συμπτώματα.* Το διαπίστωσε και ο παθολόγος μου οτι έχω ορθοστατική ταχυκαρδία. Οι οκτώ προηγούμενοι καρδιολόγοι που με είδαν, με είδαν πριν τα συμπτώματα αυτά. Από την ώρα που ξεκίνησαν αυτά τα συμπτώματα έχω κάνει μόνο δύο τρίπλεξ, ένα τεστ κοπώσεως, ένα τρίπλεξ αορτής, τρεις ακτινογραφίες θώρακα, μία ακτινογραφία αυχένα, μία ακτινογραφία άνω κοιλίας, έναν υπέρηχο άνω κοιλίας, ένα χόλτερ ρυθμού, τρείς εξετάσεις αίματος, δυο καλλιέργειες κοπράνων, και πέντε καρδιογραφήματα. Έτυχε να μην πιάσουν την αρρυθμία και τις έκτακτες.Πχ, στο τεστ κοπώσεως, το έβγαλα, βγήκα έξω, περπάτησα, και ένιωσα απανωτές έκτακτες . 
> 
> Σήμερα από το πρωί μία ταχυκαρδία μία βραδυκαρδία, ζάλη, μουδιάσματα. Και πριν αισθάνθηκα πέντε απανωτές έκτακτες πάνω στην κίνηση, σηκώθηκα και ένιωσα τη μία και μετά κάθισα και συνέχισαν. Δεν είναι καλό όταν είναι απανωτές.


και ποιος σου ειπε οτι μια αρρωστοφοβια με ενα αγχος, δινει παντα ενοχλησεις ιδιες με τις προηγουμενες;
οταν εισαι σε τετοια κατασταση και παρα τις γνωματευσεις του ψυχιατρου δεν παιρνεις αγωγη, αλλα τρεχεις στους καρδιολογους, φυσικα και θα εμφανιζεις συνεχως και νεα συμπτωματα.
το οτι το αιτιο ειναι ψυχολογικο, δεν αλλαζει επειδη εχουν ποικιλια οι ενοχλησεις.

εγω δεν λεω να παρατησεις τους γιατρους.
λεω να πας για ψυχοθεραπεια και να παρεις την αγωγη που σου δινουν και παραλληλα κανε ο,τι εξετασεις θελεις,
αλλα ΙΣΩΣ οι ενοχλησεις περασουν αν ρυθμισεις τις ανησυχιες σου.

----------


## Sonia

*" Από την ώρα που ξεκίνησαν αυτά τα συμπτώματα έχω κάνει μόνο δύο τρίπλεξ, ένα τεστ κοπώσεως, ένα τρίπλεξ αορτής, τρεις ακτινογραφίες θώρακα, μία ακτινογραφία αυχένα, μία ακτινογραφία άνω κοιλίας, έναν υπέρηχο άνω κοιλίας, ένα χόλτερ ρυθμού, τρείς εξετάσεις αίματος, δυο καλλιέργειες κοπράνων, και πέντε καρδιογραφήματα. "* 

*Μόνο*;;;;
Σοβαρά τώρα; Αν σκεφτόσουν λογικά θα καταλάβαινες πόσο γελοία είναι μόνο και μόνο αυτή η πρόταση.


Σε τελική ανάλυση έχεις τόσο καιρό που γράφεις εδώ μέσα και λες ότι όλοι οι γιατροί είναι μαλάκες και δεν σου βρίσκουν το πρόβλημά σου και βελτίωση δεν βλέπεις. Τι έχεις να χάσεις αν αρχίσεις και βλέπεις και κάποιον ψυχίατρο; Κι ας είσαι 99.99% πεπεισμένος ότι έχεις δίκιο, τι έχεις να χάσεις; Έτσι κι αλλιώς ένα σωρό χρόνο και λεφτά έχεις χαλάσει σε παθολόγους και καρδιολόγους. Ας πεις θα πάω βρε αδερφέ κι ας μην το πιστεύω, Ας δώσω χρόνο π.χ. ένα εξάμηνο να ακολουθήσω τις οδηγίες του κι αν δεν δω βελτίωση σταματάω. Γιατί δεν το κάνεις και φέρνεις όλο δικαιολογίες; Όπως προσπαθείς να καλύψεις όλα τα ενδεχόμενα παθολογικά, ας καλύψεις και το ενδεχόμενο να είναι ψυχολογικό, κι ας είναι μόνο 0,01% κατά τη γνώμη σου.

----------


## Antonis8

Δεν μπορεί να είναι ψυχολογικα αυτά τα συμπτώματα. Θεωρώ ότι έχω ενδοκαρδίτιδα. Έχω προσβληθεί από κάποιο μικρόβιο και επειδή δεν κάνω πυρετό,δεν με παίρνουν στα σοβαρά για καλλιέργεια.

----------


## Biliskov

> Δεν μπορεί να είναι ψυχολογικα αυτά τα συμπτώματα. Θεωρώ ότι έχω ενδοκαρδίτιδα. Έχω προσβληθεί από κάποιο μικρόβιο και επειδή δεν κάνω πυρετό,δεν με παίρνουν στα σοβαρά για καλλιέργεια.


Αντώνη σου ειπα φιλε τα ίδια ακριβώς εχω!! Άραξε λιγο χαλάρωσε θα φύγουν! Τα ίδια εχω και εγω τρομάζω αλλα δεν τρέχω στους γιατρούς συνέχεια. Κάνε ψυχοθεραπεία κάνε κατι αλλο! Μη δίνεις τα λεφτά σου εφόσον δεν εχεις τιποτα! Όπως τα περιγράφεις έχω τα ίδια ακριβώς. Άραξε λιγο δες το αλλιώς. Και εγω εχω οτι λες και εγω τρομάζω αλλα προσπαθώ να το προσπεράσω. Εγω είχα και χειρότερα απο αυτα που λες! Άραξε λιγο προσπάθησε να ηρεμίσεις! Αυτή ειναι η συμβουλή μου..

----------


## Antonis8

Κοίτα εγώ έχω και το στομάχι, θεωρώ ότι κόλλησα κάποιο μικρόβιο και κόλλησα ενδοκαρδίτιδα. Και το κακό είναι ότι καλλιέργειες αίματος γίνονται μόνο στα δημόσια και δεν θα μου κάνουν. Θα βάλω τον γιατρό μου να μου δώσει χαρτί για να μου κάνουν. Και θα κάνω και τριπλεξ καρωτίδων. Νομιζω ότι από το συνεχές μέτρημα των παλμών έκανα κάτι στις έξω καρωτίδες μου για αυτό και μουδιάζει το πρόσωπο μου.

----------


## Antonis8

> *" Από την ώρα που ξεκίνησαν αυτά τα συμπτώματα έχω κάνει μόνο δύο τρίπλεξ, ένα τεστ κοπώσεως, ένα τρίπλεξ αορτής, τρεις ακτινογραφίες θώρακα, μία ακτινογραφία αυχένα, μία ακτινογραφία άνω κοιλίας, έναν υπέρηχο άνω κοιλίας, ένα χόλτερ ρυθμού, τρείς εξετάσεις αίματος, δυο καλλιέργειες κοπράνων, και πέντε καρδιογραφήματα. "* 
> 
> *Μόνο*;;;;
> Σοβαρά τώρα; Αν σκεφτόσουν λογικά θα καταλάβαινες πόσο γελοία είναι μόνο και μόνο αυτή η πρόταση.
> 
> 
> Σε τελική ανάλυση έχεις τόσο καιρό που γράφεις εδώ μέσα και λες ότι όλοι οι γιατροί είναι μαλάκες και δεν σου βρίσκουν το πρόβλημά σου και βελτίωση δεν βλέπεις. Τι έχεις να χάσεις αν αρχίσεις και βλέπεις και κάποιον ψυχίατρο; Κι ας είσαι 99.99% πεπεισμένος ότι έχεις δίκιο, τι έχεις να χάσεις; Έτσι κι αλλιώς ένα σωρό χρόνο και λεφτά έχεις χαλάσει σε παθολόγους και καρδιολόγους. Ας πεις θα πάω βρε αδερφέ κι ας μην το πιστεύω, Ας δώσω χρόνο π.χ. ένα εξάμηνο να ακολουθήσω τις οδηγίες του κι αν δεν δω βελτίωση σταματάω. Γιατί δεν το κάνεις και φέρνεις όλο δικαιολογίες; Όπως προσπαθείς να καλύψεις όλα τα ενδεχόμενα παθολογικά, ας καλύψεις και το ενδεχόμενο να είναι ψυχολογικό, κι ας είναι μόνο 0,01% κατά τη γνώμη σου.


Το έχω δει το ψυχολογικό,όλα αυτά είναι καινούργια σοβαρά συμπτώματα. Δεν έχει καμία σχέση με το ψυχολογικό το ότι εμφανιζω συμπτωματα καρδιακής ανεπάρκειας και εγκεφαλικού. Έχω άσχημα συμπτωματα και με έντερο/στομάχι, θεωρώ ότι κόλλησα κάποιο μικρόβιο και μου έχει κάνει ενδοκαρδίτιδα. Και επειδή σπάνια εμφανίζω πυρετό,δεν το υποψιάζονται.

----------


## Antonis8

> και ποιος σου ειπε οτι μια αρρωστοφοβια με ενα αγχος, δινει παντα ενοχλησεις ιδιες με τις προηγουμενες;
> οταν εισαι σε τετοια κατασταση και παρα τις γνωματευσεις του ψυχιατρου δεν παιρνεις αγωγη, αλλα τρεχεις στους καρδιολογους, φυσικα και θα εμφανιζεις συνεχως και νεα συμπτωματα.
> το οτι το αιτιο ειναι ψυχολογικο, δεν αλλαζει επειδη εχουν ποικιλια οι ενοχλησεις.
> 
> εγω δεν λεω να παρατησεις τους γιατρους.
> λεω να πας για ψυχοθεραπεια και να παρεις την αγωγη που σου δινουν και παραλληλα κανε ο,τι εξετασεις θελεις,
> αλλα ΙΣΩΣ οι ενοχλησεις περασουν αν ρυθμισεις τις ανησυχιες σου.


Αν έχω κάτι σοβαρό θα με επιδεινώσουν τα αντικαταθλιπτικά. Δεν είναι καλή περίοδος για να τα αρχίσω

----------


## Sonia

Στο είχα πει και πριν καιρό, στο τέλος πρόσεξε μη νοσηλευτείς, αλλά όχι για αυτό που νομίζεις...

----------


## glamshine4ever

Το στομάχι και το έντερο είναι πολύ δεμένα με τα ψυχολογικά και το άγχος...δεν είναι τυχαίο που ο εγκέφαλος και το έντερο έχουν το ίδιο σχήμα. Ο Αντώνης βρίσκεται σε άρνηση θέλει να βρει κάτι και το παλεύει με κάθε τρόπο, μια έχει το ένα μια το άλλο. Δε γίνεται να ηρεμήσει σε αυτή τη φάση είναι στο κόκκινο. Διαβάζω τόσο ωραίες συμβουλές που δίνονται εδώ και πάνε απάτες...θα είναι ευτυχισμένος αν κάποιος του πει ναι έχεις τουμπεκιουλοσις (δε ξέρω αν υπάρχει σαν ασθένεια). Φοβίες και άγχος λίγο πολύ όλοι εχουμε εδώ μέσα και για αυτό διαβάζουμε το forum αλλα χρειάζεται να βάλουμε λίγο και τη λογική. Και κάτι τελευταίο ...το έχω ξαναγράψει μια θεία μου πήγαινε συνέχεια στους γιατρούς την είχαν πάρει στο ψιλό και στο τέλος είχε καρκίνο και δεν τον διέγνωσαν γιατί δεν την επερναν στα σοβαρά...αλλοιμονο και κριμα

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

Αντώνη εισαι όρια της παρανοιας

----------


## Antonis8

> Αντώνη εισαι όρια της παρανοιας


Μακάρι να είμαι απλά παρανοϊκός και να μην έχω τίποτα, μακάρι. Αλλά δεν το πιστεύω. Και ευχαρίστως να νοσηλευτώ. Και σε ψυχιατρική κλινική,δεν έχω πρόβλημα. Αρκεί να βρουν τι έχω.

----------


## Antonis8

> Το στομάχι και το έντερο είναι πολύ δεμένα με τα ψυχολογικά και το άγχος...δεν είναι τυχαίο που ο εγκέφαλος και το έντερο έχουν το ίδιο σχήμα. Ο Αντώνης βρίσκεται σε άρνηση θέλει να βρει κάτι και το παλεύει με κάθε τρόπο, μια έχει το ένα μια το άλλο. Δε γίνεται να ηρεμήσει σε αυτή τη φάση είναι στο κόκκινο. Διαβάζω τόσο ωραίες συμβουλές που δίνονται εδώ και πάνε απάτες...θα είναι ευτυχισμένος αν κάποιος του πει ναι έχεις τουμπεκιουλοσις (δε ξέρω αν υπάρχει σαν ασθένεια). Φοβίες και άγχος λίγο πολύ όλοι εχουμε εδώ μέσα και για αυτό διαβάζουμε το forum αλλα χρειάζεται να βάλουμε λίγο και τη λογική. Και κάτι τελευταίο ...το έχω ξαναγράψει μια θεία μου πήγαινε συνέχεια στους γιατρούς την είχαν πάρει στο ψιλό και στο τέλος είχε καρκίνο και δεν τον διέγνωσαν γιατί δεν την επερναν στα σοβαρά...αλλοιμονο και κριμα


Ε χαίρω πολύ. Το ξέρω ότι τους προηγούμενους μήνες ήμουν αρρωστοφοβικος χωρίς λόγο. Τώρα αρρώστησα κανονικά και κανείς δεν με παίρνει στα σοβαρά.

----------


## Πες το μου και αυτό

> Ε χαίρω πολύ. Το ξέρω ότι τους προηγούμενους μήνες ήμουν αρρωστοφοβικος χωρίς λόγο. Τώρα αρρώστησα κανονικά και κανείς δεν με παίρνει στα σοβαρά.


Μα και τους προηγούμενους μήνες δεν παραδεχοσουν ότι είσαι αρρωστοφοβικος και έκανες συνέχεια εξετάσεις και συνέχεια έβρισκες συμπτώματα.
Εχεις κάνει τόσα ποστ εδώ μέσα για το ίδιο θέμα, για την καρδιά σου τους παλμούς την πίεση εδώ και μήνες τώρα!
Από την στιγμή που έχεις διεγνωσμενο ψυχολογικό πρόβλημα γιατί δεν πας σε ένα ψυχίατρο να ακολουθήσεις αγωγή και ψάχνεις όλα τα υπόλοιπα ένω είσαι ΑΠΟΛΥΤΩΣ ΚΑΛΑ?

----------


## Antonis8

Τους προηγούμενους μήνες με αγχωνε απλά η βραδυκαρδια που είχα. Ναι,πίστευα αρχικά ότι κάτι έχω και δεν το βρίσκουν,αλλά εντέλει κατάλαβα ότι δεν έχω ενδοκαρδίτιδα κλπ. Τώρα έχω εντελώς άλλα συμπτώματα. Βασικά τώρα ΕΧΩ συμπτωματα,ενώ πριν δεν είχα. Πριν με ανησυχούσε η χαμηλή μου πίεση και οι χαμηλοί παλμοί. Τώρα σηκώνομαι και πάνε οι παλμοί 130. Κουράζομαι ευκολα,. Ζαλίζομαι. Έχω όλα τα συμπτώματα της καρδιακής ανεπάρκειας και της ενδοκαρδίτιδας εκτός του πυρετού. Και θυμήθηκα τώρα ότι ένας από τους καρδιολόγους που με είχα δει μου είπε ότι έχω δύο φυσηματα στην καρδιά,όχι ένα! Οι προηγούμενοι δεν μου το είχαν πει αυτό. Μπορεί λοιπόν να προέκυψε τώρα λόγω της καρδιακής ανεπάρκειας.

Το άγχος δεν είναι η απάντηση σε όλα. Πολλά μπορεί να παίζουν.

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

*το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση.*

----------


## Ορέστης

> Δεν ξέρω,δεν είμαι σίγουρος. Δεν με παίρνουν στα σοβαρά γιατί εκ πρώτης όψεως φαίνομαι καλά για έναν γιατρό που έχει συνηθίσει βαριές περιπτώσεις. Οι αιματολογικές μου βγήκαν οκ, αλλά έχω αναιμία,μυο το είπε και ο γιατρός. Αυτό είναι σημάδι καρδιακής αναπερκειας. Και με το που σηκώνομαι αισθάνομαι αδυναμία, έχω αρρυθμίες , το στομάχι μου χειροτερεύει, με λίγα βήματα η καρδιά μου καταβάλει τεράστιο μόχθο για αυτό ανεβαίνουν οι παλμοί. Και εξηγούνται και τα θέματα με το στομάχι /έντερο.


Εχεις σκεφτει να τρως κοκκινο κρεας;

----------


## Ορέστης

> Κοίτα εγώ έχω και το στομάχι, θεωρώ ότι κόλλησα κάποιο μικρόβιο και κόλλησα ενδοκαρδίτιδα. Και το κακό είναι ότι καλλιέργειες αίματος γίνονται μόνο στα δημόσια και δεν θα μου κάνουν. Θα βάλω τον γιατρό μου να μου δώσει χαρτί για να μου κάνουν. Και θα κάνω και τριπλεξ καρωτίδων. Νομιζω ότι από το συνεχές μέτρημα των παλμών έκανα κάτι στις έξω καρωτίδες μου για αυτό και μουδιάζει το πρόσωπο μου.


Η ενδοκαρδιτιδα δε φαινεται στο τριπλεξ; Θα μου πεις, και αν σημερα το τριπλεξ βγει καθαρο, αυριο μπορει στα αληθεια να παθεις ενδομαρδιτιδα. Η πεδικαρδιτιδα. η κατι αλλο. Μονη λυση να αγορασεις ενα μηχανημα υπερηχων (ποσο να κανει) και να κανεις καθε πρωι στον εαυτο σου τριπλεξ. Εναλλακτικα να νοσηλευτεις μονιμα σε μια καρδιολογικη κλινικη για να σου κανουν πληρη καρχιολογικο ελεγχο καθε μερα. Ετσι σιγουρα μεχρι να πεθανεις θα ξερεις οτι δεν πασχεις απο κατι χωρις να το ξερεισ.

----------


## Biliskov

Εγω φιλε καθάρισα το αμάξι μεσα εξω όπως σου ειπα. Ήρθα να ξαπλώσω μολις ξάπλωσα χειρότερα. Ένιωθα τα πόδια μου πολυ κουρασμένα όταν ξαπλώνω Αποτωμα η σηκώνομαι Αποτωμα δεν μπορώ να παρω καλή ανάσα και επίσης τωρα σηκώθηκα να παω τουαλέτα και παλι με έπιασε και νιώθω και περίεργα στη καρδιά! Σου λεω δεν εισαι ο μονος πολύς κόσμος τα περνάει αυτα που περιγράφεις! Εγω κανω υπομονή Τρίτη πρωι φεύγω απο εδω και θα παω στον γιατρο μου να συνεχίσουμε τη θεραπεία. Δε γίνεται να τρέχεις συνέχεια στους γιατρούς τα εχεις κανει ολα! Εγω σου ειπα αν εισαι τοοοοσο σίγουρος πια οτι εχεις πρόβλημα να πας να κανεις τις εξειδικευμένες εξετάσεις να δεις και εκει οτι θα βγουν καθαρές να ησυχάσεις! Αν και μετα κανεις ετσι τοτε φιλε μου εχεις πολυ χοντρό θέμα! Περνάω τα ίδια ακριβώς και εγω με σενα αλλα δεν γίνεται να κανω ετσι. Μεσα σε 3 μερες εχεις γράψει 5 διαφορετικές ασθένειες! Άραξε λιγο δες το αλλιώς. Θα φύγει το άτιμο! Αλλα για να φύγει θελει να προσπαθήσεις και εσυ! Ολα στο μυαλό ειναι! Και αν παλι κολλας σου ειπα πάνε κάνε εξετάσεις για τα αγγεία και τη καρδιά σου και για ολα! Μετα όμως μη λες τα ίδια. Αν δεις οτι δεν σου περνάνε όμως αυτα τοτε φύγε σε έναν ειδικό ψυχίατρο η έναν καλο ψυχολόγο και βρες μια άκρη εκει να ηρεμισεις! Περνάω ακριβώς τα ίδια με σενα αλλα δεν κανω ετσι! Τρομάζω ναι αλλα όχι και ετσι! Πιστεύω πως εισαι μια χαρά δεν εχεις κατι παθολογικό όποτε κάτσε ηρέμησε! Οτι θέλεις στείλε μου πμ μη τα γράφουμε ολα εδω. Πάντως βλέπω τα παιδιά ολοι προσπαθούν να σε βοηθήσουν με τον τροπο τους και τους εχεις αγανακτήσει! Μην εισαι σε άρνηση μονίμως για οτι σου λένε! Αν ήταν κανεις δε θα απαντούσε. Άκουσε τα παιδιά κατι ξέρουν. Ολοι τους έχουν τραβήξει τα ίδια που τραβάς άλλοι χειρότερα άλλοι όχι τοσο! Χαλάρωσε φιλε μου γιατι το πας αλλου!

----------


## Antonis8

> *το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση.*


Δεν έχω διαγνωστεί με ψύχωση. Μην προβαίνεις σε διαγνώσεις.

----------


## Antonis8

]




> Η ενδοκαρδιτιδα δε φαινεται στο τριπλεξ; Θα μου πεις, και αν σημερα το τριπλεξ βγει καθαρο, αυριο μπορει στα αληθεια να παθεις ενδομαρδιτιδα. Η πεδικαρδιτιδα. η κατι αλλο. Μονη λυση να αγορασεις ενα μηχανημα υπερηχων (ποσο να κανει) και να κανεις καθε πρωι στον εαυτο σου τριπλεξ. Εναλλακτικα να νοσηλευτεις μονιμα σε μια καρδιολογικη κλινικη για να σου κανουν πληρη καρχιολογικο ελεγχο καθε μερα. Ετσι σιγουρα μεχρι να πεθανεις θα ξερεις οτι δεν πασχεις απο κατι χωρις να το ξερεισ.


Έκανα δύο τριπλεξ από τότε που ξεκίνησαν αυτά. Στο δεύτερο μου λέει "έχεις δύο φυσηματα,όχι ένα" Εγώ μέχρι τώρα ήξερα για ένα φύσημα, αυτό με την μικρή διαφυγή στη βαλβίδα,ο άλλος μου λέει έχεις δύο φυσηματα , τα έχει πολύς κόσμος και τα δύο αλλα εγώ μέχρι τώρα ήξερα μόνο για ένα και το να προκύψει φύσημα ξαφνικά είναι επίσης σημάδι ανεπάρκειας/ενδοκαρδίτιδας. Θα πρέπει να με ξαναδεί ο πρώτος πρώτος που με είδε για να μου πει αν τα είχα αυτά εξαρχής ή αν προεκυψαν τώρα.

----------


## Sonia

Είδες πως είναι η άλλη όψη; Ούτε με εγκεφαλικό ή ενδοκαρδίτιδα ή καρδιακή ανεπάρκεια έχεις διαγνωστεί, αλλά εσύ μπορείς να κάνεις διαγνώσεις;

----------


## Antonis8

]




> Είδες πως είναι η άλλη όψη; Ούτε με εγκεφαλικό ή ενδοκαρδίτιδα ή καρδιακή ανεπάρκεια έχεις διαγνωστεί, αλλά εσύ μπορείς να κάνεις διαγνώσεις;




Δεν κάνω διάγνωση,αυτό που πιστεύω λέω. Παιδιά δεν είναι άγχος το POTS γκουγκλαρετε να δείτε. Πρέπει να δω τι το προκάλεσε .

----------


## Sonia

Και η κοπελιά αυτό που πιστευει λέει.

Γιατί να γκουγκλαρουμε, αν ήταν έτσι να γκουγκλαρουμε και να λέμε ο καθένας τον χαβά του και να κάνουμε του κεφαλιού μας δεν θα πηγαίναμε σε γιατρούς.

----------


## Antonis8

Τι εννοείς; Το ότι έχω POTS μου το είπαν δύο παθολόγοι και ο καρδιολόγος. Σου λέω απλά να γκουγκλαρετε για να δείτε ότι το POTS δεν προκαλείται από άγχος. Μου μιλάτε λες και δεν αντιμετωπίζω αγχωδη διαταραχή από τα παιδικά μου χρόνια. Τον οργανισμό μου τον ξέρω, δεν είναι άγχος αυτό. Άγχος μπορεί να είναι η αντίδραση μου γιατί επέστρεψαν και οι κρίσεις πανικού με όλα αυτά αλλά τα συμπτώματα μου υπάρχουν ανεξάρτητα του άγχους. Έχω χαμηλή πίεση,πάρα πολλές αυξομειώσεις απλά με το να στέκομαι όρθιος. Αν αυτό δεν είναι ικανό για να με αγχωσει,τότε τι είναι. Γράφω εδώ γιατί φοβάμαι, τι να πω , μακάρι να είμαι υπερβολικός και να είναι απλά κάτι ορμονικό που διορθωνεται ή κάτι παροδικό.

----------


## Sonia

Ναι, σου είπαν POTS ( ότι κι αν είναι αυτό), δεν σου είπαν ότι θα πάθεις εγκεφαλικό, ότι έχεις καρδιακή ανεπάρκεια κι όλα αυτά που λες και κάνεις την τρίχα τριχιά. Παράλληλα έχεις ήδη διάγνωση όπως παραδέχεσαι ο ίδιος για ΓΑΔ κτλ και δεν κάνεις τίποτα για αυτό. Με την λογική την δική σου (με την οποία δεν συμφωνώ), που ξέρεις ότι από την τελευταία φορά που είδες ψυχίατρο δεν έχεις αναπτύξει και ψύχωση και χίλια δυο άλλα προβλήματα;

----------


## Antonis8

POTS σημαίνει ορθοστατικη ταχυκαρδία,με το που σηκώνεσαι δηλαδη, εκεί που έχεις 60 σφίξεις, πάνε ραγδαία και πολύ γρήγορα στους 100+. Απλά με το να σταθείς ορθιος. Αυτό συνήθως πάει πακέτο με την ορθοστατικη υπόταση,δηλαδή η καρδιά δουλεύει παραπάνω για να μην πέσει η πίεση και χάσεις τις αισθήσεις σου. Η πίεση μου κυμαίνεται χαμηλά ακόμα και τώρα με την μικρή αύξηση. Φαντάσου λοιπόν πόσο έντονα είναι τα συμπτώματα. Ο οργανισμός μου δεν μπορρι να κρατήσει σταθερή την πίεση και αυτό φέρνει πληθωρα τρομακτικών συμπτωμάτων. 

Έχω γνώσεις ψυχιατρικής και ψυχολογίας,δεν νομίζω ότι πληρω τα κριτήρια για ψύχωση. Αγχωδη διαταραχή εχω (παραπάνω από μία). Έχω ιστορικό στην οικογένεια μου με σχιζοφρένεια,ξέρω από αυτά. Σε ψυχίατρο πήγα πριν ένα μήνα,με βλέπει κάθε μήνα. Δεν έχω μπορέσει να πάω γιατί δεν μπορώ να πάρω τα πόδια μου. Οι γιατροί που με βλέπουν έρχονται κατ οίκον. Για να πάω στο νοσοκομείο παίρνω ταξί ή καλώ το ΕΚΑΒ. Ελειπα τρεις μέρες από τη δουλειά. Χθες πήγα,σήμερα πάλι δεν μπορεσα γιατί βγήκα έξω το μεσημέρι να ταισω κάτι αδέσποτα που ταιζω, ανέβηκαν οι παλμοί μου στους 130,ζαλίστηκα ,ήρθα με κόπο στο σπίτι και ήρθε ο γιατρός από δω να με δει. Είχα χαμηλή πίεση και τάση για εμετό γιατί ξέχασα το πρωί το χάπι για το στομάχι. Μου έκανε ένεση, κατάφερα να φάω,κοιμήθηκα λίγο,εφαγα και σε λίγο θα προσπαθήσω να σηκωθώ για να ταισω πάλι τα αδέσποτα για το βράδυ. Μένω σε νησί,οι αποστάσεις για να πάω στο κέντρο είναι μεγάλες. Πολλές φορές δεν με βολεύουν οι ώρες για να πάω σε έναν γιατρό για αυτό καλώ κατ οίκον το οποίο φυσικά στοιχίζει πολύ. Περιμένω να βγουν οι εξετάσεις για τα ορμονικά να ξεκαθαρισει λίγο το τοπίο και αν βγουν όλα αρνητικα και μου ξεκαθαρίσει ο καρδιολόγος μου ότι δεν είναι κάτι ανησυχητικό,θα προσπαθώ να αγνοω τα συμπτώματα και θα επικεντρωθω στο ψυχολογικό κομμάτι.

----------


## Sonia

Έχω παλιό συμμαθητή με ορθοστατική υπόταση εδώ και χρόνια, συνεχίζει κανονικά τη ζωή του, δεν είναι του πεθαματού ούτε λέει κάθε μέρα ότι παθαίνει εγκεφαλικό κι έχει καρδιακή ανεπάρκεια!

Είδες, κι εγώ νομίζω ότι δεν πληρείς τα κριτήρια για καρδιοπάθειες και εγκεφαλικά και μυοκαρδίτιδες και σπαζοσχιζοφρενικές τζαζμενοβαρεμάρες, οπότε άκρη δεν βγαίνει. Σου λένε κάτι συγκεκριμένο οι παθολόγοι κι οι καρδιολόγοι, εσύ κάνεις την τρίχα τριχιά και το πας ένα βήμα παραπέρα. Σου δίνει συγκεκριμένες οδηγίες ο ψυχίατρος, κάνεις τα δικά σου. Εγώ όπως έχω ξαναπεί πολλές φορές, απλά σε συμβουλεύω να κάνεις και να τηρείς αυτά που σου λένε οι ειδικοί και να μην κάνεις δεύτερες σκέψεις και να το πηγαίνεις αλλού για αλλού. Όλα αυτά που περιγράφεις τα έχουμε περάσει οι περισσότεροι εδώ μέσα όταν η ΓΑΔ ήταν στα ντουζένια της. 

Πριν καιρό είχες γράψει πάλι θα κάνω την τάδε εξέταση κι αν είναι καθαρή θα ασχοληθώ με το ψυχολογικό, αλλά ακ'ομα εδώ είμαστε... Μακάρι να το τηρήσεις αυτή τη φορά αυτό που λες. Δεν έχω να προσθέσω κάτι άλλο...

----------


## glamshine4ever

Να χαμε να λέγαμε...πιστεύω το εξαντλήσαμε το θεμα. Αν δεν πιστεύεις τους γιατρούς του τόπου σου έλα Αθήνα μπες μέσα σε μια ιδιωτική κλινική να σε ξετιναξουν στις εξετάσεις και στις τσέπες και πλέον θα είσαι σίγουρος τι άλλο να πω χαλάς τη ζωή σου άδικα. Κριμα ειναι.

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Δεν έχω διαγνωστεί με ψύχωση. Μην προβαίνεις σε διαγνώσεις.


Εδω προβαίνεις εσυ δε dr ζιβάγκο η δική μου σε πείραξε; θεωρείς νορμαλ να κάνεις διαγνώσεις μόνος σου αλλα σδ πείραξε που ειπα οτι σου εχδι γίνει ψύχωση;

----------


## Antonis8

Σόνια, δεν ξέρω γιατί δεν καταλαβαίνετε αυτό που λέω. Παλιά,πριν δύο μήνες δηλαδή, δεν είχα συμπτωματα. Ναι, μέχρι τον Μάρτιο άνοιγα τοπικ για βραδυκαρδια κλπ. Όταν ολοκληρώθηκε το τσεκ απ' μου και αφού το σιγουρεψα με παραπάνω γιατρούς, το άφησα, σταμάτησε να με αγχωνει. Πλέον φτάνω 45 παλμούς καθιστός και δεν ασχολούμαι. Αρχισα να αγχώνομαι και να ανοίγω ξανα τοπικ όταν άρχισαν τα κανονικά συμπτώματα. Άλλο η ορθοστατικη υπόταση και άλλο ορθοστατική υπόταση συν ταχυκαρδία. Η ορθοστατικη ταχυκαρδία είναι ότι χειρότερο. Είναι ακριβώς σαν να έχεις καρδιά, δεν μπορείς να περπατήσεις . Όταν περπατάω οι παλμοί μου δεν σταθεροποιούνται φυσιολογικά,συνεχίζουν να ανεβαίνουν. Μετά νιώθω ζαλάδα και είμαι έτοιμος να πέσω κάτω. Για ένα άτομο που πριν είχε 80 παλμούς περπατώντας και ξαφνικά έχει 130 με απλές κινήσεις καταλαβαίνεις πόσο δυσκολο ειναι. Έχω καλή φυσική κατασταση,πριν με πιάσει αυτό το πράγμα, ακόμα και την περίοδο που βίωνα έντονες κρίσεις πανικού, έκανα χιλιόμετρα και χιλιόμετρα χωρίς να νιώσω το παραμικρό. 

Δεν είναι ότι δεν εμπιστεύομαι τους γιατρούς,είναι πως δεν μου δίνει κανείς προς το παρόν ξεκάθαρη απάντηση. Στο περίμενε με έχουν. Ο γαστρεντελογος μου είπε να συνεχίσω την αγωγή,και αν δεν περάσει το στομάχι θα κάνουμε περαιτέρω εξετάσεις γιατί δεν μπορώ να παίρνω επ αόριστον αναστολείς για τα οξέα. Μπορεί και αυτά τα χάπια να έχουν διαταράξει κάπως την πίεση μου. Και τα αντικαταθλιπτικά επίσης έχουν τέτοια δράση,για αυτό και δεν θέλω να κάνω βιαστικές κινήσεις. Ο καρδιολογος μου είπε να δούμε τις πιο εξειδικευμένες εξετάσεις. Κάνω υπομονή,αλλά εννοείται ότι έχω τρελαθεί από το άγχος μου με τέτοια συμπτώματα. Έχω αποδιοργανωθει εντελώς. Και αν δεν δοθούν απαντήσεις για την υγεία μου και λύσεις,εννοείται πως δεν θα ηρεμήσω με το να αναλύω τα παιδικά μου χρόνια. Δεν είναι συμπτωματα άγχους. Έχω το άγχος που επιδεινώνει την πρόσληψη αυτών των συμπτωμάτων,αλλά τα συμπτώματα εξακολουθούν να υπάρχουν και να με εξαντλούν κυριολεκτικά. Κάνω μερικά βήματα και πρέπει να καθίσω. Τον Μάρτιο με κρίση πανικού, περπατούσα άνετα. Οι παλμοί μου δεν ξεπερνούσαν τους 80. Δεν μεταλλάχθηκε το άγχος, το άγχος είναι εδώ και με πανικοβάλλει,αλλά τα συμπτώματα με άγχος ή χωρίς είναι άκρως τρομακτικά,ενοχλητικά και δεν με αφήνουν να ζω κανονικά την καθημερινότητα μου.

----------


## Antonis8

> Ψύχωση εχεις και δυστυχώς δεν το καταλαβαίνεις


Δεν είμαι γιατρός για να κάνω διάγνωση, εγώ λέω αυτά που φοβάμαι πως έχω, αυτός άλλωστε είναι ο σκοπός του φόρουμ. Αλλά μην υποτιμάτε τα συμπτώματα μου. Δεν πρόκειται να εξαφανιστούν με τα αντικαταθλιπτικά γιατί ούτε με ηρεμιστικά εξαφανίζονται. Δεν πα να έχω πάρει ζαναξ και να είμαι εντελώς ζεν, με το που σηκωθώ αυξάνεται ραγδαία ο καρδιακός παλμός . Από 60 130 σε λιγότερο από ένα λεπτό. Με έχουν διαλύσει αυτά τα συμπτώματα. Και όταν δεν μπορώ να πάρω τα πόδια μου κυριολεκτικά, εγώ που και με κρίσεις πανικού περπατούσα άνετα, ναι έχω πανικοβληθεί ότι κάτι σοβαρό τρέχει.

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Δεν είμαι γιατρός για να κάνω διάγνωση, εγώ λέω αυτά που φοβάμαι πως έχω, αυτός άλλωστε είναι ο σκοπός του φόρουμ. Αλλά μην υποτιμάτε τα συμπτώματα μου. Δεν πρόκειται να εξαφανιστούν με τα αντικαταθλιπτικά γιατί ούτε με ηρεμιστικά εξαφανίζονται. Δεν πα να έχω πάρει ζαναξ και να είμαι εντελώς ζεν, με το που σηκωθώ αυξάνεται ραγδαία ο καρδιακός παλμός . Από 60 130 σε λιγότερο από ένα λεπτό. Με έχουν διαλύσει αυτά τα συμπτώματα. Και όταν δεν μπορώ να πάρω τα πόδια μου κυριολεκτικά, εγώ που και με κρίσεις πανικού περπατούσα άνετα, ναι έχω πανικοβληθεί ότι κάτι σοβαρό τρέχει.


Σιγα τα συμπτώματα ρε Αντώνη. Έχει γίνει αστείο και δεν μπορείς ούτε αυτό να καταλάβεις

----------


## Antonis8

Τι να σου πω, δεν βρίσκω κάπου το αστείο. Γκουκγλαρε λίγο και θα δεις άτομα που έχουν εξίσου τεράστιο πρόβλημα με αυτή την πάθηση. Εσύ μπορεί να έχεις συνηθίσει να κυμαίνεσαι σε τέτοιους παλμούς,εγώ όχι . Το αστείο που είναι στο να μην μπορώ να διεκπεραιώσω τις καθημερινές μου δραστηριότητες επειδή ζαλίζομαι,δεν ξέρω. Το βράδυ είναι κάπως καλύτερα γιατί δεν κάνει τόση ζέστη και κάπως ρυθμίζεται το θέμα, αλλά το πρωί είμαι στα πρόθυρα της λιποθυμίας.

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Τι να σου πω, δεν βρίσκω κάπου το αστείο. Γκουκγλαρε λίγο και θα δεις άτομα που έχουν εξίσου τεράστιο πρόβλημα με αυτή την πάθηση. Εσύ μπορεί να έχεις συνηθίσει να κυμαίνεσαι σε τέτοιους παλμούς,εγώ όχι . Το αστείο που είναι στο να μην μπορώ να διεκπεραιώσω τις καθημερινές μου δραστηριότητες επειδή ζαλίζομαι,δεν ξέρω. Το βράδυ είναι κάπως καλύτερα γιατί δεν κάνει τόση ζέστη και κάπως ρυθμίζεται το θέμα, αλλά το πρωί είμαι στα πρόθυρα της λιποθυμίας.


Ειναι αστειο γιατί δεν ειναι πολλοι παλμοί ώστε να νιώσεις αδιαθεσία, είναι καθαρά ψυχολογικο και εσυ κάνεις ΜΟΝΟΣ ΣΟΥ τη μια διάγνωση μετα την αλλη. Έχουμε προσπαθήσει ΟΛΟΙ να σε βοηθήσουμε αλλα το μυαλο σου είναι κολλημένο και πλέον μιλαμσ για εμμονή

----------


## Antonis8

Εξακολουθώ να μην βλέπω κάπου το αστείο. Δεν είναι καθόλου ψυχολογικό όταν έχεις αναιμία, γρήγορους παλμούς και χαμηλή πίεση , στομάχι και στο καπάκι κάνει και ζεστή και είσαι στο ήλιο. Στα πρόθυρα της λιποθυμίας ήμουν και το είδε και ο γιατρός,μου λέει πρέπει να παίρνεις ηλεκτρολυτες αλλιώς θα αρχίσεις να έχεις λιποθυμικα επεισόδια. 

Αυτοί τη στιγμή είμαι όρθιος, έχω πίεση 10 με 7.6 και 103 παλμούς, Απλα με το να στέκομαι.

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Εξακολουθώ να μην βλέπω κάπου το αστείο. Δεν είναι καθόλου ψυχολογικό όταν έχεις αναιμία, γρήγορους παλμούς και χαμηλή πίεση , στομάχι και στο καπάκι κάνει και ζεστή και είσαι στο ήλιο. Στα πρόθυρα της λιποθυμίας ήμουν και το είδε και ο γιατρός,μου λέει πρέπει να παίρνεις ηλεκτρολυτες αλλιώς θα αρχίσεις να έχεις λιποθυμικα επεισόδια. 
> 
> Αυτοί τη στιγμή είμαι όρθιος, έχω πίεση 10 με 7.6 και 103 παλμούς, Απλα με το να στέκομαι.


Αναιμια εχει ο μισος κοσμος. Σταμάτα επιτέλους να εισαι υπερβολικός και ζησε

----------


## Antonis8

Κ πάλι δεν με προσέχεις όμως. Αναιμία έχω σε όλη μου τη ζωή αλλά η τιμή έπεσε και άλλο από την ήδη χαμηλή. Και δεν είναι μόνο η αναιμία, λόγω στομαχιού πιθανόν δεν λαμβάνω αρκετά θρεπτικά συστατικά, ο οργανισμός μου βρίσκεται σε κακουχία. Και παράλληλα περπατάω και οι παλμοί αυξάνονται αντί να σταθεροποιούνται. Να σταθεροποιούνται στους 112 πάει και έρχεται, αλλά να κάνεις μερικά βήματα,να αυξομειώνεται η πίεση (τώρα έχω 9 με 6) και παράλληλα να ανεβαίνουν οι παλμοί, σου φέρνει σίγουρα λιποθυμια. Και εννοειται φοβάμαι για τα χειρότερα. Μπορεί να έχω κάποιο αυτοάνοσο, μπορεί να μου κάνει και χειρότερα συμπτωματα. Αυτό φοβάμαι.

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Κ πάλι δεν με προσέχεις όμως. Αναιμία έχω σε όλη μου τη ζωή αλλά η τιμή έπεσε και άλλο από την ήδη χαμηλή. Και δεν είναι μόνο η αναιμία, λόγω στομαχιού πιθανόν δεν λαμβάνω αρκετά θρεπτικά συστατικά, ο οργανισμός μου βρίσκεται σε κακουχία. Και παράλληλα περπατάω και οι παλμοί αυξάνονται αντί να σταθεροποιούνται. Να σταθεροποιούνται στους 112 πάει και έρχεται, αλλά να κάνεις μερικά βήματα,να αυξομειώνεται η πίεση (τώρα έχω 9 με 6) και παράλληλα να ανεβαίνουν οι παλμοί, σου φέρνει σίγουρα λιποθυμια. Και εννοειται φοβάμαι για τα χειρότερα. Μπορεί να έχω κάποιο αυτοάνοσο, μπορεί να μου κάνει και χειρότερα συμπτωματα. Αυτό φοβάμαι.


Προφανώς και θα σου πέσει οταν δεν τρως κρεας. Μα αν ειναι δυνατόν δλδ να συζητάμε τα αυτονόητα

----------


## Antonis8

Βλακείες. Σου είπα ότι τρώω κρέας. Αν ήταν να μου έπεφτε κάτι θα μου έπεφτε το σίδηρο. Εκτός του ότι το κόκκινο κρέας το αποφευγω χρόνια τώρα, σταθερός ήταν ο αιματοκρίτης μου. Αυτό που απορρυθμιζει και την πίεση απορρυθμιζει και τον αιματοκρίτη. Για αυτό φοβάμαι για ενδοκαρδίτιδα. Θα ξανακάνω εξετασεις αίματος μες στη βδομάδα όπως μου είπε ο γιατρός μου για να δούμε και το ασβέστιο.

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Βλακείες. Σου είπα ότι τρώω κρέας. Αν ήταν να μου έπεφτε κάτι θα μου έπεφτε το σίδηρο. Εκτός του ότι το κόκκινο κρέας το αποφευγω χρόνια τώρα, σταθερός ήταν ο αιματοκρίτης μου. Αυτό που απορρυθμιζει και την πίεση απορρυθμιζει και τον αιματοκρίτη. Για αυτό φοβάμαι για ενδοκαρδίτιδα. Θα ξανακάνω εξετασεις αίματος μες στη βδομάδα όπως μου είπε ο γιατρός μου για να δούμε και το ασβέστιο.


Οχι ειπες οτι δε τρως κοκκινο κρέας οπότε βλακειες λες εσυ σε μόνιμη βαση

----------


## Antonis8

*το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση.*

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> *το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση.*.


Ναι εντάξει οτι πεις. Το ποιος λεει βλακειες το βλέπει ολο το φόρουμ. Τουλάχιστον παρτο κ εσυ χαμπάρι.. Καλες κ οι εμμονες αλλα εσυ εδω θες να ακούσεις μονο οτι εχεις πρόβλημα για να ηρεμήσεις. Σου μιλαμε λογικά τόσοι άνθρωποι και εσυ στο χαβα σου

----------


## Antonis8

Δεν θέλω να ακούσω αυτό, ψάχνω να βρω υποστήριξη σε αυτό που περνάω. Είσαι κάτι παραπάνω από αγενής σε πολλές παραθέσεις και λες ανακρίβειες. Καμία σχέση δεν έχει το κόκκινο κρέας με την αναιμία όταν εχεις μια ισορροπημένη διατροφή. Σου λέω το αποφεύγω χρόνια (χωρίς να σημαίνει ότι δεν τρώω καθόλου, το αντίθετο,μπορεί να υπάρξουν περίοδοι που τρώω συχνά) και μια χαρά ήταν ο αιματοκρίτης μου, έχουμε γενικά χαμηλό αιματοκρίτη στην οικογένεια αλλά τώρα, σε σχέση με τις εξετάσεις των αρχών Σεπτέμβρη ε, έχει πέσει τρεις μονάδες. Και μην σου πω ότι έχω φάει αρκετό κόκκινο αυτό το μήνα γιατί τρώω συχνά στο ξενοδοχείο που δουλεύω. Η αναιμία είναι σημάδι λοίμωξης.

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Δεν θέλω να ακούσω αυτό, ψάχνω να βρω υποστήριξη σε αυτό που περνάω. Είσαι κάτι παραπάνω από αγενής σε πολλές παραθέσεις και λες ανακρίβειες. Καμία σχέση δεν έχει το κόκκινο κρέας με την αναιμία όταν εχεις μια ισορροπημένη διατροφή. Σου λέω το αποφεύγω χρόνια (χωρίς να σημαίνει ότι δεν τρώω καθόλου, το αντίθετο,μπορεί να υπάρξουν περίοδοι που τρώω συχνά) και μια χαρά ήταν ο αιματοκρίτης μου, έχουμε γενικά χαμηλό αιματοκρίτη στην οικογένεια αλλά τώρα, σε σχέση με τις εξετάσεις των αρχών Σεπτέμβρη ε, έχει πέσει τρεις μονάδες. Και μην σου πω ότι έχω φάει αρκετό κόκκινο αυτό το μήνα γιατί τρώω συχνά στο ξενοδοχείο που δουλεύω. Η αναιμία είναι σημάδι λοίμωξης.


Ειπες επίσης ότι είσαι αδυνατος χωρίς να πεις κιλα κ ύψος οπότε ασε με να αμφιβάλω για το πόσο ισορροπημένη διατροφή κάνεις. Οσο για το αν ειμαι αγενής ήσουν ο πρώτος που αποκάλεσες βλακειες τα οσα ειπα μη Κλαίγεσαι τωρα. Ότι δίνεις θα πάρεις.

----------


## Antonis8

Είσαι αγενής σε πολλά προηγούμενα ποστ. Δεν είμαι υπερβολικά αδύνατος για το ύψος μου, είμαι φυσιολογικός. Παλιά ήμουν πιο αδύνατος,πάλι δεν είχα τόσο χαμηλό αιματοκρίτη. Δεν είναι φυσιολογικό να λες ότι ευθύνεται το κρέας όταν σίδηρο έχω μια χαρά.

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Είσαι αγενής σε πολλά προηγούμενα ποστ. Δεν είμαι υπερβολικά αδύνατος για το ύψος μου, είμαι φυσιολογικός. Παλιά ήμουν πιο αδύνατος,πάλι δεν είχα τόσο χαμηλό αιματοκρίτη. Δεν είναι φυσιολογικό να λες ότι ευθύνεται το κρέας όταν σίδηρο έχω μια χαρά.


Και εσυ δεν ειναι λογικο να επιμένεις οτι με το ζορι έχεις κάτι. Οχι δεν ήμουν αγενής. Ειλικρινής ήμουν.

----------


## Antonis8

Βρίσκεσαι σε ένα φορουμ που γράφουν αρρωστοφοβικοι,αυτά που λες είναι λίγο εκτός τόπου και χρόνου.

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Βρίσκεσαι σε ένα φορουμ που γράφουν αρρωστοφοβικοι,αυτά που λες είναι λίγο εκτός τόπου και χρόνου.


Συγγνώμη που απαντάω βάση λογικής και δε συνεχίζω τον δικό σου παραλογισμό

----------


## Antonis8

Είσαι σε ένα φορουμ που έχει ανάλογη θεματολογία. Αν δεν μπορείς να συγκρατήσεις τον εαυτό σου,μην μετέχεις σε ανάλογα θέματα.

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Είσαι σε ένα φορουμ που έχει ανάλογη θεματολογία. Αν δεν μπορείς να συγκρατήσεις τον εαυτό σου,μην μετέχεις σε ανάλογα θέματα.


Μια χαρα μπορώ να απαντήσω και εχω δώσει ενα καρο απαντήσεις αλλα απο το ενα μπαίνουν και το αλλο βγαίνουν. Εσυ ψάχνεις υποστήριξη όπως λεσ για κατι που δεν εχεις. Ε τι περίμενες;

----------


## Antonis8

Καταντας ενοχλητική και σπαμαρεις με αγενή σχόλια στο τοπικ. Θα παρακολουσα να μην μετέχεις εφόσον δεν καταλαβαίνεις ούτε προσφέρεις κάτι.

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Καταντας ενοχλητική και σπαμαρεις με αγενή σχόλια στο τοπικ. Θα παρακολουσα να μην μετέχεις εφόσον δεν καταλαβαίνεις ούτε προσφέρεις κάτι.


Το φόρουμ είναι δημόσιο, μπορώ να λέω την άποψη μου είτε σου αρέσει είτε οχι. Οι κόμπλεξισμοι αυτοί αλλου.

----------


## Antonis8

Το φόρουμ απαγορεύει την επίθεση που κανεις. Είπες μια φορά τη γνώμη σου είναι φανερό ότι δεν έχεις καμία διάθεση να βοηθήσεις αλλά να μου την πεις. Είναι το λιγότερο κακοτροπο αυτό που κάνεις και θσ σε παρακαλούσα να μην μετέχεις στο τοπικ μου.

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Το φόρουμ απαγορεύει την επίθεση που κανεις. Είπες μια φορά τη γνώμη σου είναι φανερό ότι δεν έχεις καμία διάθεση να βοηθήσεις αλλά να μου την πεις. Είναι το λιγότερο κακοτροπο αυτό που κάνεις και θσ σε παρακαλούσα να μην μετέχεις στο τοπικ μου.


Ωραία, πες μου ύψος κιλα και αιματοκρίτη.

----------


## Antonis8

> Ωραία, πες μου ύψος κιλα και αιματοκρίτη.


Έχεις ξεφύγει. Καλό θα ήταν να επέμβει ένας διαχειριστής.

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Έχεις ξεφύγει. Καλό θα ήταν να επέμβει ένας διαχειριστής.


Επειδή ρωταω πράγματα που σχετίζονται μς την υγεία σου;; απο το κακο σγο χειρότερο πας καημενο

----------


## Antonis8

> Επειδή ρωταω πράγματα που σχετίζονται μς την υγεία σου;; απο το κακο σγο χειρότερο πας καημενο


*το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση.* για να επιμένεις με τόση εμμονή σε ένα θέμα που κάποιος έχει πρόβλημα και να τον χλευάζεις και απαιτείς να σου δώσω και προσωπικές μου πληροφορίες λες και σε ξέρω και από χθές. Δεν είσαι γιατρός ούτε οφείλω να σου εξηγήσω κάτι. Δεν εχω πρόβλημα με το βάρος μου ούτε με την κατανάλωση κρέατος, μάθε λίγα πράγματα από διατροφή πριν πετάξεις αρλουμπες. Δεν έχω χαμηλό σίδηρο, αλλού οφείλεται η αναιμία. Σε κάθε περίπτωση δεν θέλω να το συζητήσω μαζί σου αλλά με τους γιατρούς μου. Το συγκεκριμένο τοπικ το άνοιξα για να λάβω υποστήριξη και να λέω όσα φοβάμαι,έχεις κουράσει με την εμμονή σου και θα σε παρακαλέσω για συνεχή φορά να μην μετέχεις. *το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση.*

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> *το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση.*


Μας έχεις πει τοσα για την υγεία σου αλλα τα κιλα ειναι προσωπικά δεδομενα ε; αγόρι μου έχεις θεματαρες και δε θα στις λύσω ουτε εγώ ούτε τα παιδιά απο δω. Απο αυτα που μπορώ να καταλάβω ειναι οτι κρύβεις πράγματα γιατί και ο ίδιος ξέρεις οτι δεν εχεις τις αηδιες που γράφεις σε κάθε τοπικ. Καθε μερα κάνεις και καινούρια διάγνωση. Και ναι οταν μιλάω σοβαρά και δε με παίρνεις ουτε εμενα ουτε όμως κ κανεναν αλλον σοβαρα θα υο ρίξω στη πλακα γιατί δεν εισαι για κατι παραπανω... Τωρα μπορείς να ξανασκυλιασεις με την ησυχία σου. Η αλήθεια πάντα ποναει.. Προσωπικό δεδομενο σε φόρουμ με πλήρη ανωνυμία.. Ρε θέματα που έχεις..

----------


## Antonis8

Ε*το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση.*

----------


## Ορέστης

> ]
> 
> 
> 
> Έκανα δύο τριπλεξ από τότε που ξεκίνησαν αυτά. Στο δεύτερο μου λέει "έχεις δύο φυσηματα,όχι ένα" Εγώ μέχρι τώρα ήξερα για ένα φύσημα, αυτό με την μικρή διαφυγή στη βαλβίδα,ο άλλος μου λέει έχεις δύο φυσηματα , τα έχει πολύς κόσμος και τα δύο αλλα εγώ μέχρι τώρα ήξερα μόνο για ένα και το να προκύψει φύσημα ξαφνικά είναι επίσης σημάδι ανεπάρκειας/ενδοκαρδίτιδας. Θα πρέπει να με ξαναδεί ο πρώτος πρώτος που με είδε για να μου πει αν τα είχα αυτά εξαρχής ή αν προεκυψαν τώρα.


Η ενδοκαρδιτιδα ειναι φλεγμονη της καρδιας. Πιστευεις δεν φαινεται στο τριπλεξ, ασχετως φυσηματων;

Το αλλο ερωτημα ακουγεται λογικο. Να πας ξανα στον πρωτο να ρωτησεις.

----------


## Ορέστης

> Τι εννοείς; Το ότι έχω POTS μου το είπαν δύο παθολόγοι και ο καρδιολόγος. Σου λέω απλά να γκουγκλαρετε για να δείτε ότι το POTS δεν προκαλείται από άγχος. Μου μιλάτε λες και δεν αντιμετωπίζω αγχωδη διαταραχή από τα παιδικά μου χρόνια. Τον οργανισμό μου τον ξέρω, δεν είναι άγχος αυτό. Άγχος μπορεί να είναι η αντίδραση μου γιατί επέστρεψαν και οι κρίσεις πανικού με όλα αυτά αλλά τα συμπτώματα μου υπάρχουν ανεξάρτητα του άγχους. Έχω χαμηλή πίεση,πάρα πολλές αυξομειώσεις απλά με το να στέκομαι όρθιος. Αν αυτό δεν είναι ικανό για να με αγχωσει,τότε τι είναι. Γράφω εδώ γιατί φοβάμαι, τι να πω , μακάρι να είμαι υπερβολικός και να είναι απλά κάτι ορμονικό που διορθωνεται ή κάτι παροδικό.


Το αγχος και ο κακος τροπος ζωης που κανεις, σου προκαλεσαν το pots. Πρεπει να συνελθεις. Να βρεις τροπους να εκτονωνεσαι και να ευφρυνεσαι.

----------


## Ορέστης

> Δεν είναι ότι δεν εμπιστεύομαι τους γιατρούς,είναι πως δεν μου δίνει κανείς προς το παρόν ξεκάθαρη απάντηση. Στο περίμενε με έχουν. .


Ε περιμενε ρε Αντωνη! Αν ειχες κατι θανατηφορο θα ειχες πεθανει μεχρι τωρα. Παρε μια βδομαδα αδεια απ τη δουλεια και κανε υπομονη. Ξερεις ποσοι ανθρωποι εχουν συμπτωματα χειροτερα απ τα δικα σου και ταλαιπωρουνται στις ουρες στον ευαγγελισμο και τα ικα; Ολοι οι ηλικιωμενοι κατ αρχας. Γινε λιγο πιο σκληρο καρυδι.

----------


## Antonis8

Δεν θα έλεγα ότι κάνω κακό τρόπο ζωής. Το άγχος δεν προκαλεί POTS απο οσο ξέρω. Όσο περνάει ο καιρός νιώθω ολοένα και πιο αδύναμος. Σήμερα κοιμήθηκα μεχρι τις δέκα και νιώθω κουρασμενος. Με αγχωνουν όλα αυτά.

----------


## Antonis8

> Ε περιμενε ρε Αντωνη! Αν ειχες κατι θανατηφορο θα ειχες πεθανει μεχρι τωρα. Παρε μια βδομαδα αδεια απ τη δουλεια και κανε υπομονη. Ξερεις ποσοι ανθρωποι εχουν συμπτωματα χειροτερα απ τα δικα σου και ταλαιπωρουνται στις ουρες στον ευαγγελισμο και τα ικα; Ολοι οι ηλικιωμενοι κατ αρχας. Γινε λιγο πιο σκληρο καρυδι.


Ναι δεν αντιλέγω,ακριβώς αυτό με αγχωνει και μένα,ότι έχω συμπτωματα ηλικιωμένων. Ξύπνησα πριν ένα μισάωρο και νιώθω κουρασμενος. Θα ξαναπάω σήμερα για εξετάσεις αίματος να σω αν είναι προοδευτική η αναιμία. Θα δώσω και τα υπόλοιπα δείγματα μπας και βγει καμιά άκρη. Για την άδεια δύσκολο,γιατί δουλεύω σε οικογενειακή επιχείρηση. Ήδη λείπω πολλές μέρες και τα ακούω. Ειλικρινά όμως νιώθω εξαντλημένος για να κάνω τα βασικά.

----------


## elisabet

Αντώνη διάβασα λίγο το θέμα σου και μου κάνει εντύπωση πως υποτιμάς τον παράγοντα άγχος και το ψυχολογικό πρόβλημα που έχεις.
Δεν λέω ότι δεν υπάρχουν τα συμπτώματα που λες, δεν τα φαντάζεσαι, υπάρχουν, αλλά γιατί αποκλείεις το να προέρχονται από το άγχος σου εφόσον οι γιατροί δεν βρίσκουν κάτι άλλο σωματικό;;;

Θα σου πω προσωπικό παράδειγμα για να καταλάβεις τι εννοώ. Εγώ γενικά δεν είχα ποτέ θέματα υγείας, είχα έναν γερό οργανισμό, τρεφόμουν κατά κύρια βάση σωστά και δεν είχα ποτέ πρόβλημα. Κάποια στιγμή εμφάνισα κάτι δερματικό. Αλλεργία είπαν αρχικά οι γιατροί, το δέχτηκα, ακολούθησα την θεραπεία που μου δώσανε τα συμπτώματα δεν υποχωρούσαν με τίποτα. Δεν ήταν φανταστικά συμπτώματα, ήταν υπαρκτά. Μετά από πολύ χρόνο, κόπο και χρήμα βρέθηκε ένας επιτέλους που μου είπε κοπέλα μου σταμάτα να ψάχνεις, είναι ψυχολογικό αυτό που έχεις. Και μάντεψε, μόλις ηρέμησα, το δούλεψα με τον εαυτό μου, βρήκα την αιτία κτλ....τα συμπτώματα εξαφανίστηκαν και δεν χρειάζομαι πια καμια φαρμακευτική αγωγή για αυτό. 
Πριν μερικά χρόνια και ενώ βρισκόμουν σε μια περίοδο έντονου στρες άρχισα να παρουσιάζω σταδιακά τα εξής συμπτώματα. Έντονους πόνους στο στομάχι σε σημείο που έπρεπε να ξαπλώσω γιατί ένιωθα πως πεθαίνω, κράμπες σε ολόκληρο το σώμα ΣΥΝΕΧΩΣ, έφτασα να κουτσαίνω ελαφρώς από το ένα πόδι, αδυναμία στα χέρια σε σημείο μερικές μέρες να μην μπορώ καν να βάλω το κλειδί στον διακόπτη του αυτοκινήτου!!!! Πιεσεις κτλ δεν ξέρω γιατί δεν τα μετρούσα, αλλά είχα μια συνεχόμενη αδυναμία, τάση για εμετό, ζάλη...γενικώς ήμουν υπό διάλυση!!!! Μάντεψε τι ήταν όλα αυτά ! Άγχος, κακή ψυχολογική κατάσταση. 

Στα λέω όλα αυτά μπας και ξυπνήσεις. Ποιος σου είπε ότι από την κακή ψυχολογία δεν μπορείς να δημιουργήσεις υπαρκτά και ενίοτε σοβαρά προβλήματα στην υγεία σου; Φυσικά και μπορείς. Το σώμα μας δεν είναι άσχετο με το πώς νιώθουμε, τι βιώνουμε, τι σκεφτόμαστε. ΜΠορεί να το ταίζεις με τις καλύτερες/ποιοτικότερες τροφές, αλλά αν οι σκέψεις σου είναι δηλητηριώδεις, πάλι θα δηλητηριαστεί.

Σύνελθε λοιπόν και φρόντισε τον εαυτό σου. Ολοκλήρωσε ο, τι εξετάσεις/ θεραπείες σου έχουν δώσει οι γιατροί και παράλληλα ξεκίνα ψυχοθεραπεία. Χθες! Εφόσον έχεις διαγνωστεί με συγκεκριμένο ψυχ. θέμα, ακολούθησε τις οδηγίες του ψυχιάτρου σου και κάνε ο, τι σου λέει. Σταμάτα να μετράς σφυγμούς, πιέσεις και δεν ξέρω τι άλλο κάθε 5 λεπτά και επικεντρώσου στο γιατί νιώθεις όπως νιώθεις, τι χρειάζεσαι, τι σε ζορίζει. Εν ανάγκη παράτα τα όλα και φύγε ένα ταξίδι να ηρεμήσεις για λίγο. Αν συνεχίσεις έτσι θα καταστρέψεις όντως την υγεία σου και οι λόγοι θα είναι ΨΥΧΟΛΟΓΙΚΟΙ.

----------


## Ορέστης

Ειναι λιγο πακετο αν δε μπορεις αν δε μπορεις να παρεις αδεια...

Να παθεις κατι απο αυτα που φοβασαι παντως δεν προκειται. Θα τα χες τιναξει τωρα. Pots παθαινω κι εγω περιστασιακα. Ερχεται και φευγει.

Το αγχος προξενει παρα πολλες ασθενειες. Παρα πολλες! Και εξαντληση και κοπωση και ασθενειες.

----------


## geodim

Όταν λες πως έχεις αναιμία , τι είδους αναιμία είναι αυτή? 
Επίσης η αναιμία δεν είναι σημάδι λοίμωξης, εκτός πολύ συγκεκριμένων περιπτώσεων. Φυσικά δεν έχει σχέση με την καρδιά.
Επίσης η πίεση αυξομειώνεται αναλόγως τη δραστηριότητα και την ψυχολογική κατάσταση (όπως και οι παλμοί φυσικά). Δηλαδή δεν βλέπω κάτι περίεργο.
Η ορθοστατική ταχυκαρδία δεν είναι αποσο ξέρω επικίνδυνη και είναι άσχετη με ενδοκαρδιτιδες κλπ. 
Γενικώς στο λέμε όλοι εδώ πως έχεις ξεφύγει. Ακόμη και να έχεις ... κάτι..δεν είναι σωστός τρόπος αντιμετώπισης. Αντί να κουλαρεις ώστε να κάνεις τις κινήσεις που πρέπει, ψαχνεσαι μπαίνεις σε κατάσταση πανικού και τρέχεις στους ίδιους γιατρούς που έχεις ξαναπάει.

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> *το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση.*.


Με λες αγενή και εμμονικη αλλα δε προσβάλεις; δλδ τι θα επρεπε να κάνεις; να μου βρίσεις τη μανα; συγγνώμη αλλα ολα συνδέονται. Αν είσαι υποσιτισμενοσ σημαίνει ότι δε τρέφεσαι καλα. Εγω σου μιλάω με καλη διάθεση, να βοηθήσω και εσυ το γυρνάς στη προσβολή και στην επίθεση. Ε έχεις θέμα φιλε μου, και παρτο επιτέλους χαμπάρι δε θες καρδιολόγο.*το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση.*

----------


## Antonis8

Πήρα τις πρώτες εξετάσεις αίματος. Έχω αυξημένη κορτιζόλη στο αίμα. Τρεις μονάδες. Κάτι ορμονικό έχω και λέει ότι στο στρες μπορεί να γίνει πιο επικίνδυνο.

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Πήρα τις πρώτες εξετάσεις αίματος. Έχω αυξημένη κορτιζόλη στο αίμα. Τρεις μονάδες. Κάτι ορμονικό έχω και λέει ότι στο στρες μπορεί να γίνει πιο επικίνδυνο.


Η κορτιζόλη οταν αυξάνεται οφείλεται στο στρεσ. Είδες που τελικά έχουμε δίκιο; εσυ αρρωσταίνεις μόνος σου απο το στρες. Στο λεμε τοσα ατομα

----------


## Antonis8

> *το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση.*.


Εσύ με χαρακτηρισες πρώτα και πολύ άσχημα. Το να χαρακτηρίζω τη συμπεριφορά σου εμμονικη και αγενή,είναι αποτέλεσμα της πρωτοφανούς αγένειας σου. Διακρίνω μια δυσκολία στο να αναγνωρίζεις τα λάθη σου, δούλεψε το. 

*το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση.* Ίσα ίσα έχω αυξημένη όρεξη το τελευταίο διάστημα. Έχω ιδανικά κιλά για το ύψος μου. Η διατροφή μου είναι μια χαρά, δεν έχω ούτε έλλειψη σιδήρου ούτε έλλειψη βιταμινών. Κι όμως εσύ επιμένεις να λες τα δικά σου απλά για να με προσβάλεις. Δεν θέλω να γράφεις στο θέμα μου. Σεβασου τον χαρακτήρα του φόρουμ αν δεν σέβεσαι τίποτε άλλο,είσαι απαράδεκτη να επιμένεις. 

Ακολουθώ τις οδηγίες των γιατρών μου. Με έχουν στο περίμενε μέχρι να βγουν οι εξετάσεις. Όλα δείχνουν ότι είναι κάτι ορμονικό. Κι όμως εσύ επιμένεις στα δικά σου. Σε παρακαλώ για χιλιοστή φορά να αποχωρήσεις από το τοπικ. Προσωπικά δεν ήρθα στο δικό σου να σε προσβαλω.

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

*το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση.*

----------


## Antonis8

Ο,τι να ναι. Η κορτιζόλη προκαλεί στρες. Παίζει ρόλο πότε γίνεται η μέτρηση. Έχω μιλήσει ήδη με τον γιατρό μου για την τιμή και μου τα εξήγησε. Λες ότι σου έρθει στο κεφάλι ,είσαι εξαιρετικά αγενής και προβαίνεις σε διαγνώσεις κάτι που είναι εντελώς αντίθετο με τον χαρακτήρα του φόρουμ. Έχεις αηδιαστική συμπεριφορά. Σε παρακαλαεσα πάνω από μια φορά να αποχωρήσεις από το τοπικ. Αλλά όχι,εσύ προφανώς ξερες καλύτερα από τον καρδιολόγο μου.

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Ο,τι να ναι. Η κορτιζόλη προκαλεί στρες. Παίζει ρόλο πότε γίνεται η μέτρηση. Έχω μιλήσει ήδη με τον γιατρό μου για την τιμή και μου τα εξήγησε. Λες ότι σου έρθει στο κεφάλι ,είσαι εξαιρετικά αγενής και προβαίνεις σε διαγνώσεις κάτι που είναι εντελώς αντίθετο με τον χαρακτήρα του φόρουμ. Έχεις αηδιαστική συμπεριφορά. Σε παρακαλαεσα πάνω από μια φορά να αποχωρήσεις από το τοπικ. Αλλά όχι,εσύ προφανώς ξερες καλύτερα από τον καρδιολόγο μου.


Απο ποιον καρδιολόγο; απο τους δεκα ποθ σου είπαν οτι εισαι μια χαρά; γιατί ο μονος που νομίζει ότι έχεις πρόβλημα εισαι εσυ. Επίσης δεν ειπα οτι λόγω άγχους έχεις κορτιζόλη, ειπα οτι απλα έχεις άγχος οπότε σταματά να πετάς κοτσανες και διαβαζε ότι γράφω. Στο τοπικ σου θα μείνω. Ουτε βρίζω ουτε χαρακτηρίζω και ανεβάζω και επιστημονικά άρθρα. Συγγνώμη αλλα δε μπορείς να με διώξεις απο δημόσιο φόρουμ.

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

Αλλά αν υπάρχει υπερκορτιζολισμός, δηλαδή χρόνια ανεβασμένη παραγωγή κορτιζόλης στο σώμα, κάτι που δηλώνει συνεχές άγχος και στρες (όπως συμβαίνει στην κατάθλιψη), τότε η κορτιζολη μπορεί να προκαλέσει πολλές παρενέργειες, ακόμα και ασθένειες.

Οκ;

----------


## Antonis8

*το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση.*

Δεν με έχουν δει δέκα καρδιολόγοι,μάθε τουλάχιστον βασική ανάγνωση πριν προβείς στις μπακαλιστικες θεωρίες σου. Δύο με έχουν δει και μόλις μίλησα με αυτόν που με βλέπει συνέχεια και μου είπε ότι προφανώς είναι ορμονικό. Έχω ξανατσεκαρει κορτιζολη πριν μερικούς μήνες,ήταν απολύτως φυσιολογική. Έχω όλα τα συμπτώματα. Είσαι κακοτροπη αγενής και δεν σέβεσαι τίποτα. Μην μου απευθυνθείς το λόγο. Είσαι που είσαι άσχετη, προβαίνεις σε διαγνώσεις και προτροπές για αγωγές κάτι που είναι αντίθετο με το φόρουμ.

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

*το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση.*

----------


## Antonis8

Εσύ με έχεις προσβάλει απανωτά. Επιδεινωνεις την κατάσταση της υγείας μου με την παράλογη εμμονή σου. Αποχώρησε από το τοπικ,δεν επιθυμω να μου απευθυνθείς το λόγο, αντιβαίνεις στους κανόνες του φόρουμ κάνοντας διαγνώσεις και για ψυχιατρικά θέματα και για παθολογικα, προτροπές αγωγής και κρατάς μια εντελώς παρενοχλητικη στάση ενώ σε έχω παρακαλέσει ευγενικά να μην μου απευθυνεις το λόγο. Δεν έχεις ιδέα για τι πράγμα μιλάς,είναι επικίνδυνο αυτό που κάνεις.

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

Θα γράφω οσο κρίνω εγω. Επίσης καμια διάγνωση δεν εκανα..εδω κ πόση ωρα ανεβάζω αρθρα για τη κορτιζόλη και εσυ συνεχίζεις να χαρακτηρίζεις και να προσβάλεις μιλώντας κιολας για τη ζωή μου. Απο δω κ περα λοιπον στις προσβολες σου κ στην απαράδεκτη συμπεριφορά σου θα απαντάω με αναφορά.
Επίσης ποια κατάσταση της υγείας σου; χαχαχα κλαίω

----------


## Antonis8

Θα βγω προσωρινά από το φόρουμ μέχρι να επέμβει ένας διαχειριστής για την απρεπη συμπεριφορά του συγκεκριμένου μέλους. Ευχαριστώ όλους τους υπόλοιπους για την υποστήριξη. Όταν καταλαγιάσει η εμμονή της και της γίνει σύσταση από τους διαχειριστές,θα ξαναμπώ.
*το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση.*

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> *το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση.*.


Ταράζεται μονος σου και κάνεις σαν υστερικο. Σου εύχομαι να βρεις λύση στα ψυχολογικά αιτία που σου προκαλούν ολα αυτα.

----------


## Antonis8

*το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση.*

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

*το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση.*

----------


## Antonis8

Ο γιατρός μου μου είπε συγκεκριμένα να αποφεύγω τις εντάσεις,την κούραση και το στρες μέχρι να δούμε τι είναι γιατί αν είναι κάποια οξεία επινεφριδικη νόσος επηρεάζεται πολύ από την ένταση. Αλλά και ψυχολογικά επηρεάζεται κανεις ότι θέλει να λάβει υποστήριξη και αντί αυτού υπάρχει ένα εμμονικο άτομο που εξαπολύει συνεχείς επιθέσεις λέγοντας τα ίδια και τα ίδια και προβαίνοντας σε διαγνώσεις και προτροπές που αντιβαίνουν με τα όσα με συμβουλεύουν οι γιατροί μου αλλά και με τους κανόνες του φόρουμ.

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Ο γιατρός μου μου είπε συγκεκριμένα να αποφεύγω τις εντάσεις,την κούραση και το στρες μέχρι να δούμε τι είναι γιατί αν είναι κάποια οξεία επινεφριδικη νόσος επηρεάζεται πολύ από την ένταση. Αλλά και ψυχολογικά επηρεάζεται κανεις ότι θέλει να λάβει υποστήριξη και αντί αυτού υπάρχει ένα εμμονικο άτομο που εξαπολύει συνεχείς επιθέσεις λέγοντας τα ίδια και τα ίδια και προβαίνοντας σε διαγνώσεις και προτροπές που αντιβαίνουν με τα όσα με συμβουλεύουν οι γιατροί μου αλλά και με τους κανόνες του φόρουμ.


Για πες μου ποια διάγνωση εκανα ακριβώς. Θελω πολυ να μάθω.

----------


## Antonis8

Πολλές για τις οποίες θα επέμβουν οι αρμόδιοι διαχειριστές. Μια απο αυτές η ψύχωση. Αλλά και για παθολογικά αίτια. Αν δεν είσαι σε θέση να τηρήσεις τους κανόνες αυτού του φόρουμ, λυπάμαι. Σε κάθε περίπτωση, ξεσπασε αλλού. Προβαίνω σε μπλοκ μέχρι να επέμβει ένας διαχειριστής. Ειμαι σίγουρος ότι θα συνεχίσεις να γράφεις γιατί θες να έχεις την τελευταία λέξη. Δεν έχω να σχολιάσω κάτι άλλο. Λες ανακρίβειες έτσι κι αλλιώς. Η συμπεριφορά σου μιλάει από μόνη της. Λυπάμαι πραγματικά.

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Πολλές για τις οποίες θα επέμβουν οι αρμόδιοι διαχειριστές. Μια απι αυτές η ψύχωση. Αλλά και για παθολογικά αίτια. Αν δεν είσαι σε θέση να τηρήσεις τους κανόνες αυτού του φόρουμ, λυπάμαι. Σε κάθε περίπτωση, ξεσπασε αλλού.


Ειπα οτι φτάνεις στα όρια τησ ψύχωση. Δεν ειπα οτι εχεις ψύχωση. Αν δε μπορείς να καταλάβεις ότι γράφω και λεσ τα δικα σου είναι δικο σου θεμα. Σορρυ αλλα εσυ τα προκαλείς οταν καθε μερα ανοίγεις κ ενα τοπικ μια για εγκεφαλικό μια για καρδιακή ανεπάρκεια και οταν λες οτι πηγαίνεις νοσοκομείο και σε διώχνουν. Τώρα αν δε θες να δεχτείς οτι τα προβλήματα σου ειναι ψυχολογικής αιτίας ειναι δικο σου πρόβλημα και εσυ θσ ταλαιπωρηθείς τσαμπα οχι εγω. Όσο για τους κανόνες δε παραβίασα κανέναν. Εσυ εισαι αυτός που κ χαρακτήρισε αλλα έκανε και επίθεση για τη ζωή μου λες κ με ξέρεις απο χθες. Κ στη τελική όταν λες ότι σου έχουν γράψει ψυχοφαρμακα αλλα δε τα παίρνεις τι περιμένεις να σου πουμε και μπράβο;

----------


## Antonis8

Δεν είπες αυτό,τουλάχιστον στήριζε αυτά που λες. Είπες "ψύχωση έχεις και δεν το αντιλαμβάνεσαι". Προφανώς φοβήθηκες και έκανες εντιτ ,κοτ κοτ κοτ. Το με έδιωξαν ήταν προφανώς χιουμοριστικό,μου έκαναν μια εξέταση αυχένα, ενώ δεν έχω αυχενικό.

Εξακολουθεις τις ανακρίβειες , τις προτροπές και την επιθετική συμπεριφορά. 


Σε κάνω μπλοκ και συνέχισε να με επιβεβαιώνεις με την συμπεριφορά σου.

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Δεν είπες αυτό. Προφανώς φοβήθηκες και έκανες εντιτ ,κοτ κοτ κοτ. Το με έδιωξαν ήταν προφανώς χιουμοριστικό,μου έκαναν μια εξέταση αυχένα, ενώ δεν έχω αυχενικό.
> 
> Εξακολουθεις τις ανακρίβειες , τις προτροπές και την επιθετική συμπεριφορά. 
> 
> 
> Σε κάνω μπλοκ και συνέχισε να με επιβεβαιώνεις με την συμπεριφορά σου.


Το εντιτ φαίνεται βρε άσχετε που βγάζεις παραμύθια απο το μυαλο σου και συνεχίζεις να λες αηδιες

----------


## Antonis8

Δεν θα κάνω καν τον κόπο να πάω πίσω να δω. Στήριζε τουλάχιστον τις επιλογές σου και μην κάνεις κατινιστικα και μετά προβαίνεις σε κωλοτουμπες για να γλυτώσεις την αναφορά. Έλα, αρκετά ασχολήθηκα με τις εμμονές σου. Μπαι και συνέχισε μόνη σου να με επιβεβαιώνεις. Εύχομαι να λύσεις κάποια στιγμή τις θεματαρες σου.

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Δεν θα κάνω καν τον κόπο να πάω πίσω να δω. Στήριζε τουλάχιστον τις επιλογές σου και μην κάνεις κατινιστικα και μετά προβαίνεις σε κωλοτουμπες για να γλυτώσεις την αναφορά. Έλα, αρκετά ασχολήθηκα με τις εμμονές σου. Μπαι και συνέχισε μόνη σου να με επιβεβαιώνεις. Εύχομαι να λύσεις κάποια στιγμή τις θεματαρες σου.


Ψύχωση - αυταπατες(ψευδές πεποιθήσεις που βασίζονται στον φοβο) άρα ναι, δε το παίρνω πίσω. Συγγνώμη αλλα αυτο σε χαρακτηρίζει. Βγάζεις πράγματα απο το μυαλο σου εξαιτίας του φοβου σου. Δεν ειναι διάγνωση ειναι συμπερασμα. Κάνε μου αναφορά ενώ αυτά που λέω έχουν βάση και τα αιτιολογω
Επίσης(και εδώ κάνω εντιτ) ψύχωση ειναι και οι εμμονες σκέψεις.. Γιατί νευριαζεις λοιπόν; σε τι ειπα ψέμματα;

----------


## Antonis8

Εξακολουθεις να αντιβαίνεις στους κανόνες του φόρουμ και να κάνεις διαγνώσεις. Με έχουν δει δύο ψυχίατροι και ψυχολόγος,αλλά προφανως ξέρεις καλύτερα από τους ειδικούς. Ελάχιστα με ενδιαφέρουν οι διαγνώσεις σου. Αντιβαίνουν στους όρους του φόρουμ όμως. Αποδεικνυεσαι εντελως αδιαβαστη πάντως και σε θέματα ψυχιατρικής και σε θέματα διατροφής και υγείας. Τα αρθρακια δεν βοηθούν. Άνοιξε κανα βιβλίο αντί να παρενοχλείς κόσμο,μπας και φωτίσεις λίγο την άγνοια σου.

----------


## Antonis8

Πίσω στα του τοπικ. Έκανα πάλι μια γενική σήμερα που μου είπε ο γιατρός για να δούμε τον αιματοκρίτη πάλι και θα δούμε και τροπονινη για την καρδιά. Δεν αισθάνομαι τόση ζάλη σημερα, αλλά εξακολουθουν τα υπόλοιπα συμπτωματα.

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Εξακολουθεις να αντιβαίνεις στους κανόνες του φόρουμ και να κάνεις διαγνώσεις. Με έχουν δει δύο ψυχίατροι και ψυχολόγος,αλλά προφανως ξέρεις καλύτερα από τους ειδικούς. Ελάχιστα με ενδιαφέρουν οι διαγνώσεις σου. Αντιβαίνουν στους όρους του φόρουμ όμως. Αποδεικνυεσαι εντελως αδιαβαστη πάντως και σε θέματα ψυχιατρικής και σε θέματα διατροφής και υγείας. Τα αρθρακια δεν βοηθούν. Άνοιξε κανα βιβλίο αντί να παρενοχλείς κόσμο,μπας και φωτίσεις λίγο την άγνοια σου.


Αντε παλι καμια διάγνωση. Την άποψη μου λεω και τη τεκμηριωνω. Δε καταλαβαίνω γιατί είσαι τοσο επιθετικός. Ειπα κατι που δεν ισχύει; βγάζεις το ενα πόρισμα υγείας σου μετα το αλλο. Στο λενε τοσα ατομα οτι δεν εχεις τίποτα αλλα εσυ τα βάζεις μόνο μαζι μου..

----------


## Antonis8

]




> Αντώνη διάβασα λίγο το θέμα σου και μου κάνει εντύπωση πως υποτιμάς τον παράγοντα άγχος και το ψυχολογικό πρόβλημα που έχεις.
> Δεν λέω ότι δεν υπάρχουν τα συμπτώματα που λες, δεν τα φαντάζεσαι, υπάρχουν, αλλά γιατί αποκλείεις το να προέρχονται από το άγχος σου εφόσον οι γιατροί δεν βρίσκουν κάτι άλλο σωματικό;;;
> 
> Θα σου πω προσωπικό παράδειγμα για να καταλάβεις τι εννοώ. Εγώ γενικά δεν είχα ποτέ θέματα υγείας, είχα έναν γερό οργανισμό, τρεφόμουν κατά κύρια βάση σωστά και δεν είχα ποτέ πρόβλημα. Κάποια στιγμή εμφάνισα κάτι δερματικό. Αλλεργία είπαν αρχικά οι γιατροί, το δέχτηκα, ακολούθησα την θεραπεία που μου δώσανε τα συμπτώματα δεν υποχωρούσαν με τίποτα. Δεν ήταν φανταστικά συμπτώματα, ήταν υπαρκτά. Μετά από πολύ χρόνο, κόπο και χρήμα βρέθηκε ένας επιτέλους που μου είπε κοπέλα μου σταμάτα να ψάχνεις, είναι ψυχολογικό αυτό που έχεις. Και μάντεψε, μόλις ηρέμησα, το δούλεψα με τον εαυτό μου, βρήκα την αιτία κτλ....τα συμπτώματα εξαφανίστηκαν και δεν χρειάζομαι πια καμια φαρμακευτική αγωγή για αυτό. 
> Πριν μερικά χρόνια και ενώ βρισκόμουν σε μια περίοδο έντονου στρες άρχισα να παρουσιάζω σταδιακά τα εξής συμπτώματα. Έντονους πόνους στο στομάχι σε σημείο που έπρεπε να ξαπλώσω γιατί ένιωθα πως πεθαίνω, κράμπες σε ολόκληρο το σώμα ΣΥΝΕΧΩΣ, έφτασα να κουτσαίνω ελαφρώς από το ένα πόδι, αδυναμία στα χέρια σε σημείο μερικές μέρες να μην μπορώ καν να βάλω το κλειδί στον διακόπτη του αυτοκινήτου!!!! Πιεσεις κτλ δεν ξέρω γιατί δεν τα μετρούσα, αλλά είχα μια συνεχόμενη αδυναμία, τάση για εμετό, ζάλη...γενικώς ήμουν υπό διάλυση!!!! Μάντεψε τι ήταν όλα αυτά ! Άγχος, κακή ψυχολογική κατάσταση. 
> 
> Στα λέω όλα αυτά μπας και ξυπνήσεις. Ποιος σου είπε ότι από την κακή ψυχολογία δεν μπορείς να δημιουργήσεις υπαρκτά και ενίοτε σοβαρά προβλήματα στην υγεία σου; Φυσικά και μπορείς. Το σώμα μας δεν είναι άσχετο με το πώς νιώθουμε, τι βιώνουμε, τι σκεφτόμαστε. ΜΠορεί να το ταίζεις με τις καλύτερες/ποιοτικότερες τροφές, αλλά αν οι σκέψεις σου είναι δηλητηριώδεις, πάλι θα δηλητηριαστεί.
> 
> Σύνελθε λοιπόν και φρόντισε τον εαυτό σου. Ολοκλήρωσε ο, τι εξετάσεις/ θεραπείες σου έχουν δώσει οι γιατροί και παράλληλα ξεκίνα ψυχοθεραπεία. Χθες! Εφόσον έχεις διαγνωστεί με συγκεκριμένο ψυχ. θέμα, ακολούθησε τις οδηγίες του ψυχιάτρου σου και κάνε ο, τι σου λέει. Σταμάτα να μετράς σφυγμούς, πιέσεις και δεν ξέρω τι άλλο κάθε 5 λεπτά και επικεντρώσου στο γιατί νιώθεις όπως νιώθεις, τι χρειάζεσαι, τι σε ζορίζει. Εν ανάγκη παράτα τα όλα και φύγε ένα ταξίδι να ηρεμήσεις για λίγο. Αν συνεχίσεις έτσι θα καταστρέψεις όντως την υγεία σου και οι λόγοι θα είναι ΨΥΧΟΛΟΓΙΚΟΙ.


Σε ευχαριστώ. Μακάρι να είναι μόνο ψυχολογικό. Μέχρι τελος της εβδομάδας θα βγουν όλες οι εξετάσεις και θα ξέρουμε. Προσπαθώ μέχρι τότε να μένω ήρεμος και να μην το σκέφτομαι.

----------


## Antonis8

> Ειναι λιγο πακετο αν δε μπορεις αν δε μπορεις να παρεις αδεια...
> 
> Να παθεις κατι απο αυτα που φοβασαι παντως δεν προκειται. Θα τα χες τιναξει τωρα. Pots παθαινω κι εγω περιστασιακα. Ερχεται και φευγει.
> 
> Το αγχος προξενει παρα πολλες ασθενειες. Παρα πολλες! Και εξαντληση και κοπωση και ασθενειες.


Ναι είναι γιατί έχω πολλά να κάνω μέσα στη μέρα και είναι δύσκολο. 

Τόσο έντονο παθαίνεις κι εσύ; Παλιά κι εγώ αισθανόμουν αύξηση παλμών από το άγχος όταν σηκωνομουν καθώς και έκτακτες,αλλά αυτό είναι εντελώς ακούσιο. Ανεβαίνουν 40 σφίξεις παραπάνω με τη μία,είναι τρομακτικό.

Από ότι διάβασα το άγχος δεν είναι στις αιτίες του PoTS. Πολλές φορές οι γιατροί το μπερδεύουν με άγχος. Αλλά σίγουρα επιδεινώνει στο πώς νιώθεις. Αν δεν ήταν και παράλληλα και ο χαμηλός αιματοκρίτης και η αυξομείωση της πίεσης,δεν θα ανησυχούσα τόσο,σας είναι όλα μαζί. 

Η πίεση αυξομειώνεται μέσα στη μέρα αλλά εμένα η δική μου δεν είναι σταθερή με απλά πράγματα,έχω αναπτύξει ορθοστατικη υπόταση και από εκεί έρχεται και η ορθοστατικη ταχυκαρδία.

----------


## Antonis8

Βγήκαν και οι σημερινές εξετάσεις. Ο αιματοκρίτης πλήρως φυσιολογικός! Πώς γίνεται αυτό;

Τροπονινη αρνητική. 

Αυξημένα λευκά κατά δέκα μονάδες (τα ουδετεροφιλα). Αυτό που μπορεί να οφείλεται;

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

Τα λευκα ανεβαίνουν και απο στρες.

----------


## Πες το μου και αυτό

> Βγήκαν και οι σημερινές εξετάσεις. Ο αιματοκρίτης πλήρως φυσιολογικός! Πώς γίνεται αυτό;
> 
> Τροπονινη αρνητική. 
> 
> Αυξημένα λευκά κατά δέκα μονάδες (τα ουδετεροφιλα). Αυτό που μπορεί να οφείλεται;


Συμφωνώ με νοσηρή άγχος και στρες επηρεάζει τα λευκα το βλέπω σε πολλές εξετάσεις μου. Όταν λες δέκα μονάδες? Πες μου λιγο την τιμή τους και την φυσιολογική π σου δίνει το εργαστήριο

----------


## Antonis8

Στρες και άγχος έχω χρόνια τώρα,πρώτη φορά έχω τέτοια τιμή.

75 μου τα βγάζει είναι και τιμές αναφοράς δίνει 45-65

----------


## Πες το μου και αυτό

> Στρες και άγχος έχω χρόνια τώρα,πρώτη φορά έχω τέτοια τιμή.
> 
> 75 μου τα βγάζει είναι και τιμές αναφοράς δίνει 45-65


Άρα 7500 χιλιάδες έχεις.. Δεν το θεωρώ κάτι τραγικό είχα πολύ παραπάνω σε περιόδους στρες χωρίς να είναι κάτι παθολογικο.και πίστεψε με όσο αφορά αιματολογικες εξετάσεις έχω μεγάλη προσωπική εμπειρία γιατί κάνω εδώ και 5 χρόνια κάθε 3μηνο και τα έχω μάθει σχεδόν όλα απ έξω!
Βέβαια μιλάω πάντα για προσωπική πείρα δεν είμαι γιατρός.
Πήγαινε σε έναν αιματολογο να της δει άμα ανησυχείς.
Και κάθε φορά το στρες και το άγχος εκδηλώνεται διαφορά επειδή δεν επηρέασε παλιότερα τις τιμές σου δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν μπορεί να γίνει τώρα.

----------


## nightlost

Μα ακόμη και αν δεν είναι άγχος, δεν έχω καταλάβει πραγματικά τι θέλεις από τους συνομιλητές σου.
Σαν να ψάχνεις επιβεβαίωση ότι κάτι κακό έχεις... Ελπίζω να μην έχεις, αλλά βρε παιδί μου πολύ επιθετική στάση.

----------


## Antonis8

]




> Μα ακόμη και αν δεν είναι άγχος, δεν έχω καταλάβει πραγματικά τι θέλεις από τους συνομιλητές σου.
> Σαν να ψάχνεις επιβεβαίωση ότι κάτι κακό έχεις... Ελπίζω να μην έχεις, αλλά βρε παιδί μου πολύ επιθετική στάση.




Καμία σχέση,μου επιτέθηκε κάποιο μέλος,για αυτό εκτραπηκε η συζήτηση. Το τοπικ το άνοιξα γιατί θέλω υποστήριξη, συμβουλές κλπ. Το "είναι άγχος/ψυχολογικό" δεν με καλύπτει γιατί αντινετωπιζω χρόνια άγχος με σωματικά συμπτώματα αλλά πρώτη φορά τόσο συγκεκριμένα και τόσο αφοπλιστικα σε σημείο να μην μπορώ να πάρω τα πόδια μου. 

Σήμερα που έχει συννεφιά,λειτουργώ καλύτερα, αν και έχω ταχυπαλμια πάλι.

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Άρα 7500 χιλιάδες έχεις.. Δεν το θεωρώ κάτι τραγικό είχα πολύ παραπάνω σε περιόδους στρες χωρίς να είναι κάτι παθολογικο.και πίστεψε με όσο αφορά αιματολογικες εξετάσεις έχω μεγάλη προσωπική εμπειρία γιατί κάνω εδώ και 5 χρόνια κάθε 3μηνο και τα έχω μάθει σχεδόν όλα απ έξω!
> Βέβαια μιλάω πάντα για προσωπική πείρα δεν είμαι γιατρός.
> Πήγαινε σε έναν αιματολογο να της δει άμα ανησυχείς.
> Και κάθε φορά το στρες και το άγχος εκδηλώνεται διαφορά επειδή δεν επηρέασε παλιότερα τις τιμές σου δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν μπορεί να γίνει τώρα.


Εμενα τα λευκα μου ειναι 8 χιλιάδες κάτι αλλα το εργαστήριο δινει απο 4 έως δεκα αν θυμαμαι καλα.

----------


## Antonis8

> Άρα 7500 χιλιάδες έχεις.. Δεν το θεωρώ κάτι τραγικό είχα πολύ παραπάνω σε περιόδους στρες χωρίς να είναι κάτι παθολογικο.και πίστεψε με όσο αφορά αιματολογικες εξετάσεις έχω μεγάλη προσωπική εμπειρία γιατί κάνω εδώ και 5 χρόνια κάθε 3μηνο και τα έχω μάθει σχεδόν όλα απ έξω!
> Βέβαια μιλάω πάντα για προσωπική πείρα δεν είμαι γιατρός.
> Πήγαινε σε έναν αιματολογο να της δει άμα ανησυχείς.
> Και κάθε φορά το στρες και το άγχος εκδηλώνεται διαφορά επειδή δεν επηρέασε παλιότερα τις τιμές σου δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν μπορεί να γίνει τώρα.


Δεν ξέρω, ελπίζω. Αιματολογο δεν νομίζω ότι έχουμε στο νησί. Στις προηγούμενες εξετάσεις που έκανα πριν τρεις μέρες δεν ήταν αυξημένα πάντως. 

Δεν λέω ότι δεν μπορεί να επηρεάσει το στρες κλπ, απλα χρόνια τώρα, αλλά είναι τα συμπτώματα μου, τώρα αυτά είναι κανονικά συμπτώματα που τα διαπίστωσαν και δύο παθολόγοι. Ελπίζω να είναι μόνο κάτι παροδικό και όχι επικίνδυνο.

----------


## Πες το μου και αυτό

> Εμενα τα λευκα μου ειναι 8 χιλιάδες κάτι αλλα το εργαστήριο δινει απο 4 έως δεκα αν θυμαμαι καλα.


Ναι είναι ανάλογα το μηχάνημα που έχει το κάθε εργαστήριο. Έχω πάει σε αρκετά και οι τιμές παίζουν από 4 χιλιάδες μέχρι 10.σε αυτό που πάω τώρα είναι 4 το κατώτατο με 8 το ανώτερο!

----------


## nightlost

Νοσηρή φαντασία μόλις θα έγραφα το ίδιο!
Λευκά Αιμοσφαίρια 4,5-10(φυσιολογικές τιμές) και εγώ είχα 8,000.

Χρόνιο άγχος αντιμετωπίζω και γω , αλλά γνωρίζω πως τα όποια σωματικά συμπτώματα προέρχονται από το χρόνιο άγχος και όχι από κάπου αλλού...

----------


## Antonis8

Ναι, κι εγώ τα γνωρίζω για αυτό και ανησύχησα με τα συγκεκριμένα συμπτώματα. Πιθανόν είναι κάτι ορμονικό. Θα δείξει με τις εξετάσεις.

----------


## Πες το μου και αυτό

> Δεν ξέρω, ελπίζω. Αιματολογο δεν νομίζω ότι έχουμε στο νησί. Στις προηγούμενες εξετάσεις που έκανα πριν τρεις μέρες δεν ήταν αυξημένα πάντως. 
> 
> Δεν λέω ότι δεν μπορεί να επηρεάσει το στρες κλπ, απλα χρόνια τώρα, αλλά είναι τα συμπτώματα μου, τώρα αυτά είναι κανονικά συμπτώματα που τα διαπίστωσαν και δύο παθολόγοι. Ελπίζω να είναι μόνο κάτι παροδικό και όχι επικίνδυνο.


Στο δημόσιο νοσοκομείο του νησιού σου σίγουρα υπάρχει αιματολογος.
Πριν 3 μέρες ξαναεκανες αιματολογικες? Δεν μπορείς να συγκρίνεις με εκείνες τις τιμές είναι πολύ λίγο το χρονικό δυαστημα για να αλλάξει πραγματικά και όχι πλασματικά κάτι.

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Νοσηρή φαντασία μόλις θα έγραφα το ίδιο!
> Λευκά Αιμοσφαίρια 4,5-10(φυσιολογικές τιμές) και εγώ είχα 8,000.
> 
> Χρόνιο άγχος αντιμετωπίζω και γω , αλλά γνωρίζω πως τα όποια σωματικά συμπτώματα προέρχονται από το χρόνιο άγχος και όχι από κάπου αλλού...


Εγω λόγω ζαναξ δεν εχω άγχος αλλα εχω καλα λευκά λόγω διατροφής. Γιατί 8.000 είναι καλα

----------


## Antonis8

Στις εξετάσεις αίματος πάντως οι τιμές αναφορας είναι ενδεικτικές. Το πιο σίγουρο είναι να ελέγχεις με προηγούμενες εξετάσεις σου, γιατί διαφορετικός είναι ο κάθε οργανισμός. Θα τις επαναλάβω άλλωστε σε καμία βδομάδα,μου είπε και ο γαστρεντελογος και ο παθολόγος να βλέπω τα λευκά γιατί ο γαστρεντελογος υποψιάζεται για κοιλιοκάκη.

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Στις εξετάσεις αίματος πάντως οι τιμές αναφορας είναι ενδεικτικές. Το πιο σίγουρο είναι να ελέγχεις με προηγούμενες εξετάσεις σου, γιατί διαφορετικός είναι ο κάθε οργανισμός. Θα τις επαναλάβω άλλωστε σε καμία βδομάδα,μου είπε και ο γαστρεντελογος και ο παθολόγος να βλέπω τα λευκά γιατί ο γαστρεντελογος υποψιάζεται για κοιλιοκάκη.


Κοιλιοκακη πιο πιθανό να έχεις απο κάτι καρδιολογικο. Και εγω εχω

----------


## Antonis8

/



> Στο δημόσιο νοσοκομείο του νησιού σου σίγουρα υπάρχει αιματολογος.
> Πριν 3 μέρες ξαναεκανες αιματολογικες? Δεν μπορείς να συγκρίνεις με εκείνες τις τιμές είναι πολύ λίγο το χρονικό δυαστημα για να αλλάξει πραγματικά και όχι πλασματικά κάτι.



Δεν γνωρίζω ,θα ρωτήσω.

Είχα κάνει και πριν τρεις ημέρες και αρχές Σεπτέμβρη και μηνιαία το προηγούμενο διάστημα. Συνήθως αυξημένα ηωσινόφιλα έχω ,αλλά λίγο,όχι πολύ. Ο γαστρεντελογος όμως είπε να δω, αν επιμένουν,να κάνουμε κάποια περαιτέρω τεστ για το στομάχι. 

Για τον αιματοκρίτη τι πιστεύεις; Προχθές στις εξετάσεις ήταν χαμηλός,σήμερα απόλυτα φυσιολογικός. Ακόμα και τη μικρή πτώση που έχω σε κάθε εξέταση, τύπου μια μονάδα κάτω, δεν τη δείχνει,τον δείχνει εντελώς μέσα στα όρια.

----------


## Πες το μου και αυτό

> Στις εξετάσεις αίματος πάντως οι τιμές αναφορας είναι ενδεικτικές. Το πιο σίγουρο είναι να ελέγχεις με προηγούμενες εξετάσεις σου, γιατί διαφορετικός είναι ο κάθε οργανισμός. Θα τις επαναλάβω άλλωστε σε καμία βδομάδα,μου είπε και ο γαστρεντελογος και ο παθολόγος να βλέπω τα λευκά γιατί ο γαστρεντελογος υποψιάζεται για κοιλιοκάκη.


Σου είπαν οι γιατροί να κάνεις ξανά σε μια Εβδομάδα? Η εσύ το λες μόνος σου? Το ιδανικό διάστημα αν θέλεις να παρακολουθήσεις κάτι είναι 2 φορες το μήνα όχι πιο συχνά, δεν μπορεί να δείξει τις πραγματικές τιμές το τόσο σύντομο χρόνιο διάστημα.

----------


## Antonis8

> Σου είπαν οι γιατροί να κάνεις ξανά σε μια Εβδομάδα? Η εσύ το λες μόνος σου? Το ιδανικό διάστημα αν θέλεις να παρακολουθήσεις κάτι είναι 2 φορες το μήνα όχι πιο συχνά, δεν μπορεί να δείξει τις πραγματικές τιμές το τόσο σύντομο χρόνιο διάστημα.


Ναι μου το είπε ο παθολόγος μου γιατί θέλει να δει για το ασβέστιο,γιατί στις εξετάσεις που έκανα στην κλινική βγαίνει στα ανώτερα φυσιολογικα. Ο γαστρεντελογος μου είχε πει σε κανένα μήνα,αφού ολοκληρώσω όλες τις αγωγές για το στομάχι και το έντερο.

Έχει διαφορά το ασβέστιο ορού από το κανονικό ασβέστιο; Γιατί στις εξετάσεις της κλινικής μου το έβγαζε ανεβασμένο,στις εξετάσεις στο μικροβιολογικό φυσιολογικό.

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Σου είπαν οι γιατροί να κάνεις ξανά σε μια Εβδομάδα? Η εσύ το λες μόνος σου? Το ιδανικό διάστημα αν θέλεις να παρακολουθήσεις κάτι είναι 2 φορες το μήνα όχι πιο συχνά, δεν μπορεί να δείξει τις πραγματικές τιμές το τόσο σύντομο χρόνιο διάστημα.


Εγω οταν πέρασα μονοπυρηνωση επειδή είχε χτυπήσει και συκώτι και σπλήνα εκανα εξετασεις 1 με 2 φορςς την εβδομαδα. Δραμα η κατάσταση

----------


## Πες το μου και αυτό

> /
> 
> 
> 
> Δεν γνωρίζω ,θα ρωτήσω.
> 
> Είχα κάνει και πριν τρεις ημέρες και αρχές Σεπτέμβρη και μηνιαία το προηγούμενο διάστημα. Συνήθως αυξημένα ηωσινόφιλα έχω ,αλλά λίγο,όχι πολύ. Ο γαστρεντελογος όμως είπε να δω, αν επιμένουν,να κάνουμε κάποια περαιτέρω τεστ για το στομάχι. 
> 
> Για τον αιματοκρίτη τι πιστεύεις; Προχθές στις εξετάσεις ήταν χαμηλός,σήμερα απόλυτα φυσιολογικός. Ακόμα και τη μικρή πτώση που έχω σε κάθε εξέταση, τύπου μια μονάδα κάτω, δεν τη δείχνει,τον δείχνει εντελώς μέσα στα όρια.


1 μοναδα πάνω 1 μονάδα κάτω δεν είναι πρόβλημα στον αιματοκρίτη. Υπάρχουν άνθρωποι με πολλές μονάδες κάτω εδώ και χρόνια.
Όταν μιλάμε για μικρές αποκλίσεις είναι πολύ δύσκολο να είναι όντως κάτι παθολογικο εκτός άμα έχεις τόσο ισχυρό ανοσοποιητο που και αυτό είναι πολύ δύσκολο.. 
Έχω δει πολλές αποκλίσεις τόσο καιρό που κάνω εξετάσεις χωρίς όμως να είναι κάτι ανησυχητικό και με παρακολουθεί η καλύτερη αιματολογος της Θεσσαλονίκης, μην σου πω και της Ελλάδος.

----------


## Antonis8

Έχω πολύ καλό ανοσοποιητικό από μικρός. Ούτε πυρετούς έκανα ποτέ ούτε τίποτα. Γενικά ο οργανισμός μου είναι πολύ δυνατός,και η καρδιά μου, από όλες τις εξετάσεις που είχα κάνει το προηγούμενο διάστημα. Για αυτό και ανησυχώ με όλα αυτά, γιατί δεν είχα ποτέ τέτοια. 

Μια μονάδα πάνω κάτω το ξέρω. Απλά σε σύγκριση με όλες τις εξετάσεις μου αίματος όλα τα προηγούμενα χρόνια ήταν πεσμένος τεσσερις μονάδες από το κανονικό μου που ήταν ήδη μια μονάδα πεσμένο από το φυσιολογικό. Τώρα στις σημερινές τον δείχνει μέσα στα όρια και μου έκανε εντύπωση.

----------


## Πες το μου και αυτό

> Έχω πολύ καλό ανοσοποιητικό από μικρός. Ούτε πυρετούς έκανα ποτέ ούτε τίποτα. Γενικά ο οργανισμός μου είναι πολύ δυνατός,και η καρδιά μου, από όλες τις εξετάσεις που είχα κάνει το προηγούμενο διάστημα. Για αυτό και ανησυχώ με όλα αυτά, γιατί δεν είχα ποτέ τέτοια. 
> 
> Μια μονάδα πάνω κάτω το ξέρω. Απλά σε σύγκριση με όλες τις εξετάσεις μου αίματος όλα τα προηγούμενα χρόνια ήταν πεσμένος τεσσερις μονάδες από το κανονικό μου που ήταν ήδη μια μονάδα πεσμένο από το φυσιολογικό. Τώρα στις σημερινές τον δείχνει μέσα στα όρια και μου έκανε εντύπωση.


Ότι έχει να κάνει με αιματολογικες εξετάσεις σε περίοδο άγχους στρες και ψαξίματος όπως εσύ μπορούν να ανέβουν σχεδόν τα πάντα
Αυτό μόνο που θα σου πω εγώ είναι ότι είναι τρελά να κάνεις κάθε μήνα αιματολογικες εξετάσεις χωρίς να έχεις κάποιο θέμα ρε συ Αντώνη. Εγώ με διεγνωσμενο ΣΟΒΑΡΟ θέμα, το τονίζω αυτό, κάνω ανά τρίμηνο με εντολή της γιατρού μου και σε λίγο καιρό θα το ελαττωσω και αυτό θα πάω σε 2 φορές το χρόνου.
Η ενασχόληση σου με τις εξετάσεις και τις τιμές τους δεν είναι φυσιολογική.

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Ότι έχει να κάνει με αιματολογικες εξετάσεις σε περίοδο άγχους στρες και ψαξίματος όπως εσύ μπορούν να ανέβουν σχεδόν τα πάντα
> Αυτό μόνο που θα σου πω εγώ είναι ότι είναι τρελά να κάνεις κάθε μήνα αιματολογικες εξετάσεις χωρίς να έχεις κάποιο θέμα ρε συ Αντώνη. Εγώ με διεγνωσμενο ΣΟΒΑΡΟ θέμα, το τονίζω αυτό, κάνω ανά τρίμηνο με εντολή της γιατρού μου και σε λίγο καιρό θα το ελαττωσω και αυτό θα πάω σε 2 φορές το χρόνου.
> Η ενασχόληση σου με τις εξετάσεις και τις τιμές τους δεν είναι φυσιολογική.


Προσπάθησα να του το εξηγήσω με οσο πιο καλο τρόπο μπορουσα αλλα το πήρε πολυ λαθος. Εγω εξακολουθω να πιστεύω οτι του εχει γίνει εμμονή και ας τσαντίζεται. Εγω για καλο του τα λεω.

----------


## Antonis8

Ήμουν σε μεγαλύτερο άγχος το προηγούμενο διάστημα και όλα βγήκαν τέλεια. Εκτός από το κάλλιο που ήταν πεσμένο και μου έγραψε ο καρδιολογος συμπλήρωμα. 

Για τον αιματοκρίτη και το ασβέστιο μου το είπε ο παθολόγος να το ξαναδούμε. Και τα υπόλοιπα ο γαστρεντελογος. Ο καρδιολογος μου είπε για τις ορμονικές στα 24ωρα ούρα. Αλλά μου φαίνονται τρελες μετρήσεις όλα αυτά. Στην κλινική ο αιματοκρίτης είχε βγει φυσιολογικός. Στο εργαστήριο πεσμένος και σήμερα και στο εργαστήριο φυσιολογικός. Άρα να πιστέψω τις δύο μετρήσεις;

----------


## Πες το μου και αυτό

> Ήμουν σε μεγαλύτερο άγχος το προηγούμενο διάστημα και όλα βγήκαν τέλεια. Εκτός από το κάλλιο που ήταν πεσμένο και μου έγραψε ο καρδιολογος συμπλήρωμα. 
> 
> Για τον αιματοκρίτη και το ασβέστιο μου το είπε ο παθολόγος να το ξαναδούμε. Και τα υπόλοιπα ο γαστρεντελογος. Ο καρδιολογος μου είπε για τις ορμονικές στα 24ωρα ούρα. Αλλά μου φαίνονται τρελες μετρήσεις όλα αυτά. Στην κλινική ο αιματοκρίτης είχε βγει φυσιολογικός. Στο εργαστήριο πεσμένος και σήμερα και στο εργαστήριο φυσιολογικός. Άρα να πιστέψω τις δύο μετρήσεις;


Τι ακριβώς θέλεις να ακούσεις από εμένα? Ότι οι μετρήσεις σου είναι ανησυχητικες και έχεις κάτι? Δεν πρόκειται να το ακούσεις.
Στο ξαναλέω ότι σε τόσο σύντομο χρονικό δυαστημα και χωρίς να υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα που παρακολουθεις οι μετρήσεις είναι απλα ενδεικτικές δεν μπορεί μέσα σε μια εβδομάδα με 3 διαφορετικές αιματολογικες εξετάσεις να λες για τις αυξομειώσεις στις τιμές.
Στο λέω όσο πιο απλα μπορώ να στο πω.

----------


## Antonis8

Ο,τι να ναι. Για ποιο λόγο θεωρείς πως εγώ ως νοσοφοβικος θα μπω εδώ μέσα και θα θέλω οπωσδήποτε να ακούσω ότι έχω κατι; Το ακριβώς αντίθετο ισχύει,με βάση τη λογική και μονο. Έχω ερωτήματα που με βασανίζουν ομως. Λέω, προφανώς να πιστέψω τις δύο φυσιολογικές μετρήσεις εφόσον αριθμητικά υπερτερούν; Δεν καταλαβαίνω πώς έβγαλες συμπέρασμα για τα υπόλοιπα. Εκτός του ότι εσύ μου έκανες παράθεση και σου έθεσα κάποιες ερωτήσεις γιατί λες ότι έχεις γνώσεις στο θέμα.

----------


## elisabet

Α ρε Αντώνη, στο λένε όλοι άλλοι με το μαλακό άλλοι πιο απότομα....εκεί στα δικά σου εσύ.

Έτσι όπως το πας, όντως θα κάνεις ζημιά στην υγεία σου απ΄το τίποτα.

Φαγώθηκες να λες ότι έχεις πεσμένο αιματοκρίτη και τώρα προσπαθείς να βρεις πρόβλημα που βγήκε φυσιολογικός.

Και επιμένεις να λες το ίδιο και το ίδιο. Οτι πάντα είχες άγχος. Πάντα μπορεί να είχες αλλά διαφορετικά λειτουργεί μέσα στο χρόνο και επίσης το άγχος λειτουργεί αθροιστικά. Όσο συνεχίζεις να αφήνεις άλυτα ψυχολογικά σου, τόσο πιο έντονα συμπτώματα σωματικά θα εμφανίζεις.

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

Μη του μιλατε θα σας αναφερει

----------


## tselpemts

*το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση.*

----------


## Antonis8

> Α ρε Αντώνη, στο λένε όλοι άλλοι με το μαλακό άλλοι πιο απότομα....εκεί στα δικά σου εσύ.
> 
> Έτσι όπως το πας, όντως θα κάνεις ζημιά στην υγεία σου απ΄το τίποτα.
> 
> Φαγώθηκες να λες ότι έχεις πεσμένο αιματοκρίτη και τώρα προσπαθείς να βρεις πρόβλημα που βγήκε φυσιολογικός.
> 
> Και επιμένεις να λες το ίδιο και το ίδιο. Οτι πάντα είχες άγχος. Πάντα μπορεί να είχες αλλά διαφορετικά λειτουργεί μέσα στο χρόνο και επίσης το άγχος λειτουργεί αθροιστικά. Όσο συνεχίζεις να αφήνεις άλυτα ψυχολογικά σου, τόσο πιο έντονα συμπτώματα σωματικά θα εμφανίζεις.



Θεωρώ πως ξέρω τον εαυτό μου και όλα αυτά δεν είναι σύμπτωμα άγχους. Το είπε και ο παθολόγος μου. Το POTS δεν έχει ως αιτία το άγχος. Μακάρι να είναι μόνο άγχος. Απλά δεν βλέπω γιατί να προτρεχω τη στιγμή που ακόμα εκκρεμουν οι εξετάσεις μου. 


Δεν έχω αλυτα τα ψυχολογικά μου,έχω κάνει ψυχοθεραπεία,ξέρω ακριβώς ποια είναι τα θέματα μου. Η αγωγή ίσως βοηθούσε αλλά όχι αυτή τη στιγμή και όχι πριν βγει ασφαλές συμπέρασμα ότι δεν είναι κάτι ορμονικό. Τα αντικαταθλιπτικά επηρεάζουν την πίεση,ρίχνουν το νάτριο στο αίμα,θα ήταν εντελώς ανεύθυνο να τα αρχίσω πριν μου δώσει το οκ ο καρδιολόγος μου. Εκείνος μου είπε να βγουν οι ορμονικές και μετά να πάω από το ιατρείο μου να δούμε .

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

Κακώς περιμένετε να βγαλετε άκρη με τον Αντώνη. Ειναι πορωμενος ειναι επιθετικός και δε δέχεται να του λες ότι είναι καλα. Θελει με το ζορι να έχει κατι...δε το έχω ξαναδεί αυτό το πράγμα ειλικρινά.

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Εσύ είσαι επιθετική. Μάλιστα μου επιτέθηκες και σε άλλο τοπικ χωρίς καν να σου απευθύνω το λογο. Με χαρακτηρισες,με έβριζες και έκανες και αυθαίρετες διαγνώσεις. Τι να πω, δεν έχω λόγια για τόσο κακοτροπη συμπεριφορά.


Θα σου πω πολύ φιλικά και χωρίς καθόλου κακή διάθεση να αφήσεις τις εξετάσεις και να αρχίζεις να ζεις. Ασχολείσαι καθε μερα όλη μερα με την εμμονή σου και χάνεις στιγμές. Εκτός απο μη φυσιολογικό δεν ειναι κ καλό για σενα. Δλδ σκυ αρέσει ολο αυτο το πράγμα; ζεις για να κάνεις εξετάσεις; τι φαση ρε αντωνη

----------


## Antonis8

Ναι, έχεις δίκιο, θα αγνοήσω τις οδηγίες των γιατρών μου και θα ακούσω εσένα. Είναι ανεύθυνες τέτοιες προτροπές.

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Ναι, έχεις δίκιο, θα αγνοήσω τις οδηγίες των γιατρών μου και θα ακούσω εσένα. Είναι ανεύθυνες τέτοιες προτροπές.


Βλέπεις ότι παρότι μιλάω φιλικά απαντάς σαν μακακας; δεν ειπα πουθενα να μην ακολουθείς τις οδηγίες των γιατρών αλλά ειναι κ λογικό οταν τους Κλαίγεσαι ολη την ωρα να πάνε με τα νερα σου για να μην πάρουν ευθύνη πάνω τους. Συνηθισμένη τακτική ιατρών

----------


## Antonis8

Και συνεχιζεις και τις προσβολές και τις αυθαίρετες υποθέσεις. Ναι ,το βρήκες κλαίγομαι στους γιατρούς και μου γράφουν εξετάσεις. Δεν προεκυψε από τη φυσική εξέταση πρόβλημα. Δεν υπάρχουν διάφορες με τα προηγούμενα καρδιολογικά ευρήματα. Πραγματικά ,τα θες και τα λες; Μακάρι να μην είχα POTS και να συνέχιζα τη ζωή μου. Αλλά έχω και δεν φεύγει με τις συμβατικές οδηγίες του γιατρού μου, π καρδιολόγος μου θέλει να δει και τις ορμονικές γιατί υπάρχει περίπτωση να υπάρχει κάποια διαταραχή που θα εξηγούσε και την πίεση μου που το προηγούμενο διάστημα ήταν πάρα πολύ χαμηλή χωρίς να μου δημιουργεί συμπτωματα. 7 πίεση με 4 δεν είναι φυσιολογική πίεση. Επιτρέψε μου να εμπιστευτώ τον καρδιολόγο μου και όχι εσένα.

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

Οταν ειρωνευεσαι ενώ εχω πολυ φιλική διάθεση ναι θα σε προσβάλω. Γινε άνθρωπος επιτελους

----------


## Antonis8

Με ειρωνευεσαι και με βριζεις από προχθές χωρίς να σου δίνω σημασία. Λίγη αξιοπρέπεια επιτέλους.

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Με ειρωνευεσαι και με βριζεις από προχθές χωρίς να σου δίνω σημασία. Λίγη αξιοπρέπεια επιτέλους.


Ειδα κ οταν σου μιλάω καλα την άθλια στάση που κρατάς οπότε συγγνώμη αλλα αυτή η συμπεριφορά σου αξίζει.

----------


## Antonis8

Έκανες προτροπές να μην κάνω τις εξετάσεις που μου ζήτησε ο καρδιολόγος μου και να ακούσω εσένα αντί του ειδικού. Χαρακτήρισα την προτροπή αυτή ανεύθυνη,γιατί είναι, και επίσης αντιβαίνει τους κανονισμούς. Όσο για την "ευγένεια " σου , το αφήνω ασχολιαστο. Δεν μπορείς να με βριζεις και να με ειρωνευεσαι επί τρεις μέρες και ξαφνικά επειδή μου δίνεις μια προτροπή που έρχεται σε αντίθεση με τις οδηγίες του γιατρού μου,να πρέπει να την δεχτώ με ενθουσιασμό. Αυτά από μένα, κούρασες.

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Έκανες προτροπές να μην κάνω τις εξετάσεις που μου ζήτησε ο καρδιολόγος μου και να ακούσω εσένα αντί του ειδικού. Χαρακτήρισα την προτροπή αυτή ανεύθυνη,γιατί είναι, και επίσης αντιβαίνει τους κανονισμούς. Όσο για την "ευγένεια " σου , το αφήνω ασχολιαστο. Δεν μπορείς να με βριζεις και να με ειρωνευεσαι επί τρεις μέρες και ξαφνικά επειδή μου δίνεις μια προτροπή που έρχεται σε αντίθεση με τις οδηγίες του γιατρού μου,να πρέπει να την δεχτώ με ενθουσιασμό. Αυτά από μένα, κούρασες.


Αν κουράστηκες πεσε ξάπλωσε.

----------


## Antonis8

Φοβερό χιούμορ.

Ξέρεις κανένας αν το ζαναξ ρίχνει την πίεση; Θέλω να πάρω αλλά φοβάμαι μήπως μου ρίξει και άλλο την πίεση. Οι παλμοί μου σήμερα είναι υψηλοί και καθιστός, 90-100

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Φοβερό χιούμορ.
> 
> Ξέρεις κανένας αν το ζαναξ ρίχνει την πίεση; Θέλω να πάρω αλλά φοβάμαι μήπως μου ρίξει και άλλο την πίεση. Οι παλμοί μου σήμερα είναι υψηλοί και καθιστός, 90-100


Εμενα δεν μου την ρίχνουν αλλά ρωτα τον καρδιολόγο σου εφόσον έχεις υποταση

----------


## nightlost

Οι παλμοί 90-100 είναι φυσιολογικοί για όλους τους ανθρώπους, σε καθιστή θέση.

Εγώ που αθλούμαι έχω γύρω στους 80/λεπτό.

Αλλα όταν αγχώνομαι έχω γύρω στους 110/λεπτό. :)

----------


## Sonia

Αντώνη αυτό που εγώ δεν καταλαβαίνω είναι ότι από τη μία λες εδώ είναι site ψυχολογίας και δεν είναι δουλειά κανενός να κάνει τον γιατρό, από την άλλη δεν σταματάς να αναφέρεσαι σε υποθετικές παθολογικές παθήσεις, σε εξετάσεις και μετρήσεις και να επιμένεις να ποστάρεις και να αναλύεις ιατρικά δεδομένα. Ούτε site καρδιολογίας ή γενικής ιατρικής είναι ή ξέρω κι εγώ τι άλλο. 

Προσπαθήσαμε να σου δώσουμε κάποιες συμβουλές ψυχολογικής φύσεως, τις αρνείσαι, ΟΚ, πάμε παρακάτω. Τι ακριβώς περιμένεις ανοίγοντας όλα αυτά τα θέματα και ανακυκλώνοντας τα ίδια και τα ίδια;

----------


## geodim

έχει μπει σε mode πανικού ο Αντώνης, το έχω περάσει και εγώ αλλά λογικευτικα μόνος μου. Μου πήρε πάντως κάποιο διάστημα να ξεπεράσω την έντονη ανησυχία και την αίσθηση πως έπεται κάτι πολύ κακό και μοιραίο. 
Ο Αντώνης έχει και την πλήρη άρνηση να αντιμετωπίσει ψυχολογικά την κατάσταση. Το λέει και ξέρει πως έχει αγχωδη διαταραχή αλλά δεν το έχει χωνέψει μέσα του πως είναι αιτία πολλών συμπτωμάτων που βιώνει.

----------


## Antonis8

> Οι παλμοί 90-100 είναι φυσιολογικοί για όλους τους ανθρώπους, σε καθιστή θέση.
> 
> Εγώ που αθλούμαι έχω γύρω στους 80/λεπτό.
> 
> Αλλα όταν αγχώνομαι έχω γύρω στους 110/λεπτό. :)


Αυτο που γενικεύετε όλους τους οργανισμούς με βάση τις δικές σας μετρήσεις δεν το καταλαβαίνω. Εγώ σε ήρεμη κατάσταση φίλε μου,σε όλη μου τη ζωή, δεν είχα παραπάνω από 65 παλμούς. Το βράδυ πέφτω ακόμα στους 47. Χολτερ με έχει καταγράψει και στους 37 ξύπνιος. Και δεν ήταν παθολογικη η βραδυκαρδια μου,έτσι δουλεύει ο οργανισμός μου. Ποτέ δεν έχω ταχυπαλμια καθιστός, σπανιότατα. Έχω καλή φυσική κατάσταση (είχα δηλαδή, τώρα δεν μπορώ να πάρω τα πόδια μου) Για αυτό και αυτή η αύξηση με έχει τρελάνει,δεν είμαι συνηθισμένος.

----------


## Antonis8

]




> Αντώνη αυτό που εγώ δεν καταλαβαίνω είναι ότι από τη μία λες εδώ είναι site ψυχολογίας και δεν είναι δουλειά κανενός να κάνει τον γιατρό, από την άλλη δεν σταματάς να αναφέρεσαι σε υποθετικές παθολογικές παθήσεις, σε εξετάσεις και μετρήσεις και να επιμένεις να ποστάρεις και να αναλύεις ιατρικά δεδομένα. Ούτε site καρδιολογίας ή γενικής ιατρικής είναι ή ξέρω κι εγώ τι άλλο. 
> 
> Προσπαθήσαμε να σου δώσουμε κάποιες συμβουλές ψυχολογικής φύσεως, τις αρνείσαι, ΟΚ, πάμε παρακάτω. Τι ακριβώς περιμένεις ανοίγοντας όλα αυτά τα θέματα και ανακυκλώνοντας τα ίδια και τα ίδια;



Αναλύω γιατί κι εγώ λέω στον εαυτό μου είναι άγχος, αλλά guess what δεν είναι άγχος. Ποσταρω τις απορίες και τον αντίλογο να δω αν υπάρχει κάποια άλλη απάντηση εκτός από τις απλοϊκές. Και γενικά με ξεαγχωνει να το συζηταω. Δεν το ήξερα ότι πρέπει να πάρω ειδική άδεια για να ανοίξω τοπικ. Ημαρτον δηλαδή. Δεν ανακυκλώνω κάτι, βιώνω μια κατάσταση την οποία και αναλύω. Όποιον τον κουράζει, ας μην μετέχει στο τοπικ, τι πιο απλό.

----------


## Antonis8

> έχει μπει σε mode πανικού ο Αντώνης, το έχω περάσει και εγώ αλλά λογικευτικα μόνος μου. Μου πήρε πάντως κάποιο διάστημα να ξεπεράσω την έντονη ανησυχία και την αίσθηση πως έπεται κάτι πολύ κακό και μοιραίο. 
> Ο Αντώνης έχει και την πλήρη άρνηση να αντιμετωπίσει ψυχολογικά την κατάσταση. Το λέει και ξέρει πως έχει αγχωδη διαταραχή αλλά δεν το έχει χωνέψει μέσα του πως είναι αιτία πολλών συμπτωμάτων που βιώνει.


Δεν είμαι σε καμία άρνηση , είμαι πλήρως εξοικειωμένος με τα σωματομορφα συμπτωματα. Αυτό δεν είναι. Όσο και να επιμένετε το POTS δεν είναι άγχος. Έχω όμως αγχωδη διαταραχή και αυτό που βιώνω σαφώς και με πανικοβάλλει και δεν μπορώ να το διαχειριστω. 


Μίλησα με τον καρδιολόγο μου btw, θα παω μάλλον αύριο για φυσική εξέταση μέχρι να βγουν οι υπόλοιπες εξετασεις και μόλις του είπα την τιμή της κορτιζόλης μου λέει πως είναι πολύ πιθανή πλέον μια ορμονική αιτία και θα με παραπέμψει σε ενδοκρινολόγο μόλις βγουν και οι υπόλοιπες.

Έχω πάρει ζαναξ τελικά, τα συμπτώματα του POTS σαφέστατα και δεν φεύγουν γιατί δεν έχουν σχέση με άγχος, απλά είμαι λιγότερο αγχωμενος.

----------


## geodim

Δεν μίλησα για το pots προφανώς, αλλά για όλα τα άλλα που γράφεις εδώ και μήνες. Βραδυκαρδια, χαμηλή πίεση, ταχυκαρδία, υψηλή πίεση ενδοκαρδίτιδα, ανεύρυσμα, εγκεφαλικό κλπ κλπ

----------


## Antonis8

Βραδυκαρδια είχα όντως και έχω ακόμα ,έχει σταματήσει να με αγχωνει γιατί το έψαξα με ειδικούς και μου είπαν ότι είναι κάτι θετικό. 

Είχα σταματήσει να αγχώνομαι,είχα κάνει πολλές προόδους, είχα αρχίσει να κοιμάμαι και μόνος μου στο σπίτι που τους προηγούμενους μήνες δεν μπορούσα και ξαφνικά συμβαίνει αυτό με το POTS και την πίεση και επέστρεψαν όλα. Τι να κάνω; Με αγχωνει παρά πολύ η κατάσταση. Άγχος με την πίεση είχα και πριν επειδή ήταν πολύ χαμηλή,αλλά και αυτό στην πορεία σταμάτησε να με αγχωνει,μέχρι που άρχισε να κάνει αυτά τα τρελά σκαμπανεβάσματα. Προσπαθώ να παραμείνω ψύχραιμος αλλά μου είναι πολύ δύσκολος. Προτιμώ να μου κοπεί το χέρι παρά να έχω καρδιακά συμπτωματα.

----------


## nightlost

> Αυτο που γενικεύετε όλους τους οργανισμούς με βάση τις δικές σας μετρήσεις δεν το καταλαβαίνω. Εγώ σε ήρεμη κατάσταση φίλε μου,σε όλη μου τη ζωή, δεν είχα παραπάνω από 65 παλμούς. Το βράδυ πέφτω ακόμα στους 47. Χολτερ με έχει καταγράψει και στους 37 ξύπνιος. Και δεν ήταν παθολογικη η βραδυκαρδια μου,έτσι δουλεύει ο οργανισμός μου. Ποτέ δεν έχω ταχυπαλμια καθιστός, σπανιότατα. Έχω καλή φυσική κατάσταση (είχα δηλαδή, τώρα δεν μπορώ να πάρω τα πόδια μου) Για αυτό και αυτή η αύξηση με έχει τρελάνει,δεν είμαι συνηθισμένος.


Απλά σου αναλύω μια κατάσταση όπου για τους περισσότερους είναι ίδια. Η αλήθεια είναι ότι θα δεις παρέα με τον ιατρό σου ποιο είναι το πρόβλημα και φαντάζομαι θα το λύσεις.
Φυσικά και αν σε αγχώνει ως κατάσταση μπορείς να το συζητάς, απλά σε μια μόλις ημέρα έχω διαβάσει 5 διαφορετικές θεματολογίες δικές σου με προβλήματα όπως καρδιά, εγκέφαλος, ανευρύσματα κτλ και ενώ γράφεις (φαντάζομαι) για να βοηθηθείς, εσύ συνεχίζεις στο ίδιο μοτίβο της άρνησης και της επίθεσης. (ακόμη και με το γάντι)
Τι να πω, εύχομαι να μην έχεις εν τέλει τίποτε, αν και νιώθω για έναν ανεξήγητο λόγο πως δεν είναι αυτό που θα ήθελες να ακούσεις!!

----------


## Antonis8

Ε από ένα σημείο και μετα κουράστηκα να λέω τα ίδια και τα ίδια,για αυτό. 

Ποιος δεν θέλει να είναι υγιής; Θέλω να είναι κάτι περαστικό και να φύγουν και τα συμπτώματα. Αλλά αναγκαστικά πρέπει να κάνω υπομονη και να παραμείνω ψύχραιμος. Δεν αντιλέγω πως για πολλούς δεν είναι ταχυπαλμια αυτό, αλλά για μένα είναι τεράστια αύξηση. Και έστω αν σταθεροποιούνταν στους 100 πχ όταν σηκωνομουν. Αλλά εξακολουθούν να ανεβαίνουν. Και αυτό μπορεί να φέρει λιποθυμικα επισοδεια και χίλια δυο άλλα.

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

Απαντώντας στον Αντώνη του δίνετε τροφή κατ εμέ. Σαφώς δε σας λεω τι να κανετε αλλα εχουμε γράψει τοσα σχόλια και στα περισσότερα απαντάει επιθετικά. Ειναι όπως είπαν και αλλοι σαν με το ζορι να ψάχνει επιβεβαίωση οτι εχει κατι. Και εγω αν πηγαίνω στον γιατρο και επιμένω οτι εχω κατι οσο υγιής και αν ειμαι θα με βάζει να ψαχνομαι. Αυτό είναι που δε μπορεί να καταλάβει ο Αντώνης γιατί τα συμπτώματα που έχει δεν ειναι καν συμπτώματα. Σιγα τα ωα δλδ. Ελεγε οτι η αναιμια του οφείλεται καρδιά και ψαχναμε να βρούμε αλλη αιτία για την αναιμία και τελικά δεν έχει καν αναιμια. Ε έχει καταντήσει ανέκδοτο πια. Για να μη σχολιάσω ότι μόνος του έχει γεμίσει ενα καρο τοπικ(που ειναι κ άσχετα με την ομαδα μας) για αρρώστιες. Και ναι Αντώνη καπου κουρασε. Το εκανες μια δυο τρεις δεκαπέντε εσυ δε σταματάς. Η διαχείριση γιατί τον αφήνει να ανεβάζει τοπικ άσχετα με τη θεματολογία ;

----------


## Antonis8

Έχεις τεράστιο θράσος να μιλάς για επιθετικότητα όταν με κηνυγας τρεις ημέρες. Εσύ έχεις κουράσει και πολύ μάλιστα. Δεν θα ασχοληθώ περαιτέρω μαζί σου,ευτυχώς σβήστηκαν οι βρισιές και οι χυδαίες επιθέσεις σου. Αυτό που δεν έχει θέση στην ομάδα μας είναι η επιθετικοτητα και ο χλευασμος που προτάσσεις. 

Δεν θέλω να έχω κάτι,είναι γελοίο αυτό που λες. Εξήγησα ήδη σε τι με βοηθανε τα τοπικ και guess what, δεν είναι δική σου δουλειά ούτε θα σου ζητήσω την άδεια. 

Το ότι προτρεπεις τους άλλους να μην μου απαντάνε,ασχολιαστο. Είπαμε, απέκτησε λίγη αξιοπρέπεια. Φτάνει πια με τις συνεχείς επιθέσεις σου αδιάκοπα όλες αυτές τις ημέρες. Βρες κάτι άλλο να ασχοληθείς.
Όσο για το σιγά τα συμπτώματα,είσαι απλά αδαής με την πάθηση που έχω λ. Και ποια είσαι εσύ που θα αποφασίσεις πόσο τσακίζει κάποιον ένα σύμπτωμα; Λίγη ενσυναίσθηση ποτέ δεν εβλαψε. 

Ο καρδιολόγος μου btw με το που του είπα για την κορτιζόλη μου είπε ότι είναι σχεδόν βέβαιος ότι είναι κάτι ορμονικο. Εσύ ομως ξέρεις καλύτερα. Ακούς τι λες; Έλεος πια. Δεν είσαι ούτε η πρώτη ούτε η τελευταία που έχει αγχωδη συμπτώματα. Τα ξέρω όλη μου τη ζωή. Μπορώ να αναγνωρίζω τι είναι άγχος και τι όχι καλύτερα από σένα. Αυτό δεν είναι άγχος και έχω διαγνωστει και επίσημα από δύο παθολόγους με ορθοστατικη ταχυπαλμια. Αν εσύ θεωρείς πως είναι ασφαλές να μην ψάξει κανείς τι μπορεί να το προκαλεί και πιθανές παθήσεις που μπορεί να κρύβονται ,όπως με προέτρεψε ο καρδιολόγος μου, με ένα γενικό "άγχος είναι μωρέ" τι να πω,προφανώς αντιμετωπίζουμε αλλιώς την ιδέα της υγείας. Όταν λέω ότι με εμποδίζει στην καθημερινότητα μου το εννοώ, δεν το φαντάζομαι. Δεν περιμένω να μου πει κανείς τι έχω γιατί αυτό μου το είπε ο γιατρός μου. Έχω νοσοφοβια όμως και μου είναι πολύ δύσκολο να το διαχειριστω μέχρι να μάθω τι το προκαλεί και πώς μπορώ να το αντιμετωπίσω καθως και τι ποσό επικίνδυνο είναι.

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Έχεις τεράστιο θράσος να μιλάς για επιθετικότητα όταν με κηνυγας τρεις ημέρες. Εσύ έχεις κουράσει και πολύ μάλιστα. Δεν θα ασχοληθώ περαιτέρω μαζί σου,ευτυχώς σβήστηκαν οι βρισιές και οι χυδαίες επιθέσεις σου. Αυτό που δεν έχει θέση στην ομάδα μας είναι η επιθετικοτητα και ο χλευασμος που προτάσσεις. 
> 
> Δεν θέλω να έχω κάτι,είναι γελοίο αυτό που λες. Εξήγησα ήδη σε τι με βοηθανε τα τοπικ και guess what, δεν είναι δική σου δουλειά ούτε θα σου ζητήσω την άδεια. 
> 
> Όσο για το αν προτρεπεις τους άλλους να μην μου απαντάνε,ασχολιαστο. Είπαμε, απέκτησε λίγη αξιοπρέπεια. Φτάνει πια με τις συνεχείς επιθέσεις σου αδιάκοπα όλες αυτές τις ημέρες. Βρες κάτι άλλο να ασχοληθείς.
> Όσο για το σιγά τα συμπτώματα,είσαι απλά αδαής με την πάθηση που έχω. Ο καρδιολόγος μου λέει ότι είναι κάτι ορμονικό,εσύ ξέρεις καλύτερα. Ακούς τι λες;


Σε περίπτωση που δε το ειδες σβήστηκαν και δικα σου σχόλια γιατί απαντουσες με απαράδεκτο τρόπο. Όσο για τα θέματα όπως βλέπεις όλο και λιγότεροι ασχολούνται γιατί με τα συνεχές σου τοπικ απλα κουράζεις. Να πω οτι είχες ενα διαγνωσμενο θεμα να το καταλάβω εσυ ανοίγεις 20 θέματα τη μερα και σπαμαρεις εκεί. Πάρε χαμπάρι οτι ειναι άσχετα με το φόρουμ. Δε θες καν ψυχολογική υποστήριξη γιατί απαντάς αρνητικά σε όλα τα σχόλια. Με κανέναν δε συμφωνείς επειδή δε θεωρούν οτι εχεις κατι παθολογικο. Οσο για το θράσος μου ειμαι ελεύθερη εφοσον πλεον δε παραβιάζω κανονες κ προσέχω πως σου μιλαω γιατί εισαι κ λιγο καρφί, να απανταω όπου μου αρέσει και οπου κρίνω. Και αν σε χαλαει οι πορτες ειναι ανοιχτές και τα σκυλιά δεμενα. Δεν είναι στη δικαιοδοσία σου να διώξεις κανεναν, ούτε επιθετική ειμαι.

----------


## Antonis8

Μια χαρά ταιριαζουν με τη θεματολογία , δεν είναι δικό σου το φόρουμ για να παρενοχλείς έτσι τον κόσμο που ανοίγει τοπικ. Όσο θέλω θα ανοίξω. Εσύ κάνεις ανελέητο σπαμ σε όλα και συνεχείς επιθέσεις. Τα δικά σου βλέπω απατα πάνε,μήπως να γράφεις εκεί και να αφήσεις τους άλλους χρήστες ήσυχους χωρίς να τους παρενοχλείς τόσο χυδαία;

Δεν εμπεριέχεται στη δικαιοδοσία σου να κρίνεις τα τοπικ που ανοίγει ο καθένας. Κάνε αναφορά αν θεωρείς πως είναι εκτός θεματολογίας και ξεκουβαλα μας. Αλλά επειδή το εχεις σύστημα να παρασιτιζεις μπας και βρεις κάποιο ενδιαφέρον, σόρυ,δεν θα το συνεχίσω άλλο μαζί σου βραδυατικα ,είσαι εξαιρετικά τοξικό ατομο και μου προκαλείς απέχθεια. 

Ναι,συγνώμη που εμπιστεύομαι τον γιατρό μου και όχι εσένα στο αν έχω κάτι παθολογικό ή όχι. Τι άλλο θα διαβάσουμε εδώ μέσα. Τραγικότατη.

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Μια χαρά ταιριαζουν με τη θεματολογία , δεν είναι δικό σου το φόρουμ για να παρενοχλείς έτσι τον κόσμο που ανοίγει τοπικ. Όσο θέλω θα ανοίξω. Εσύ κάνεις ανελέητο σπαμ σε όλα και συνεχείς επιθέσεις. Τα δικά σου βλέπω απατα πάνε,μήπως να γράφεις εκεί και να αφήσεις τους άλλους χρήστες ήσυχους χωρίς να τους παρενοχλείς τόσο χυδαία;
> 
> Δεν εμπεριέχεται στη δικαιοδοσία σου να κρίνεις τα τοπικ που ανοίγει ο καθένας. Κάνε αναφορά αν θεωρείς πως είναι εκτός θεματολογίας και ξεκουβαλα μας. Αλλά επειδή το εχεις σύστημα να παρασιτιζεις μπας και βρεις κάποιο ενδιαφέρον, σόρυ,δεν θα το συνεχίσω άλλο μαζί σου βραδυατικα ,είσαι εξαιρετικά τοξικό ατομο και μου προκαλείς απέχθεια. 
> 
> Ναι,συγνώμη που εμπιστεύομαι τον γιατρό μου και όχι εσένα στο αν έχω κάτι παθολογικό ή όχι. Τι άλλο θα διαβάσουμε εδώ μέσα. Τραγικότατη.


Ναι εννοείται θα τρως αναφορές γιατί τα τοπικ σου ειναι ασχετα. Εδώ δεν ειναι ιατρικό φόρουμ να ποσταρεις τη μια γνωμάτευση σου μετα την αλλη. Οσο για το δικό μου τοπικ, τουλάχιστον ειναι γνωμάτευση ειδικού και οχι του μυαλού μου.

----------


## Antonis8

Είσαι εντελώς παρενοχλητικη. Μου έχει γίνει διάγνωση για το POTS, ποια η διαφορά με το τοπικ σου; Έχω αγχωδη διαταραχή και αγχώνομαι με το POTS. Kανε όσες αναφορές θέλεις ,δεν αποφασίζεις εσύ ποια τοπικ θα ανοίγονται,όσα θέλω θα ανοίξω. Βγάλε σε αναφορές το άχτι και τη μιζέρια σου, ξέρεις που σε γράφω. Σταματά να παρασιτιζεις όμως. Κακώς σου δίνω τροφή είπαμε, από δω και στο εξής συνεχίζω στα του τοπικ.

----------


## Πες το μου και αυτό

> Είσαι εντελώς παρενοχλητικη. Μου έχει γίνει διάγνωση για το POTS, ποια η διαφορά με το τοπικ σου; Έχω αγχωδη διαταραχή και αγχώνομαι με το POTS. Kανε όσες αναφορές θέλεις ,δεν αποφασίζεις εσύ ποια τοπικ θα ανοίγονται,όσα θέλω θα ανοίξω. Βγάλε σε αναφορές το άχτι και τη μιζέρια σου, ξέρεις που σε γράφω. Σταματά να παρασιτιζεις όμως. Κακώς σου δίνω τροφή είπαμε, από δω και στο εξής συνεχίζω στα του τοπικ.


Καλημέρα Αντώνη!
Προσπαθώ να βρω τι να πω γιατί πραγματικά θέλω να σε βοηθήσω μήπως κάτι σε κάνει να χαλαρώσεις αλλά από όλη την συζήτηση βλέπω ότι δεν μπορώ να το κάνω.
Το μόνο που μπορώ να σου πω είναι ότι αν είχες κάτι σοβαρό, τόσες εξετάσεις που έχεις κάνει θα είχε φανεί ότι το έχεις. ..
Από την άλλη όσο ψάχνεις κάτι θα βρίσκεις και στην περίπτωση σου με τόσο ψάξιμο είναι απίθανο να μην βρεθεί κάτι.. 
Κάνω εξετάσεις κάθε 3μηνο αιματολογικες και μαγνητική 2 φορές το χρόνο.. Πάντα κάτι βρίσκεται αλλά πάντα είναι ασήμαντο και δεν το λέω εγώ από το μυαλό μου αλλά οι γιατροί που με παρακολουθούν.. Πότε δεν έχω κάτσει να το ψάξω τόσο όσο εσύ για αυτό προσπαθώ να σου εξηγήσω ότι δεν είναι φυσιολογικό για έναν υγιή μέχρι τώρα άνθρωπο να κάνει τόσες εξετάσεις και να ψάχνει τόσο πολύ τις τιμές! 
Εύχομαι να μην έχεις τίποτα τελικά!

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Είσαι εντελώς παρενοχλητικη. Μου έχει γίνει διάγνωση για το POTS, ποια η διαφορά με το τοπικ σου; Έχω αγχωδη διαταραχή και αγχώνομαι με το POTS. Kανε όσες αναφορές θέλεις ,δεν αποφασίζεις εσύ ποια τοπικ θα ανοίγονται,όσα θέλω θα ανοίξω. Βγάλε σε αναφορές το άχτι και τη μιζέρια σου, ξέρεις που σε γράφω. Σταματά να παρασιτιζεις όμως. Κακώς σου δίνω τροφή είπαμε, από δω και στο εξής συνεχίζω στα του τοπικ.


Μα δεν άνοιξες μόνο για την ορθοστατικη ταχυκαρδία κάθε μέρα ανοίγεις άσχετα ποστ με δικές σου ασυναρτητες διαγνώσεις και μας πρήζεις τα συκώτια.

----------


## Antonis8

> Καλημέρα Αντώνη!
> Προσπαθώ να βρω τι να πω γιατί πραγματικά θέλω να σε βοηθήσω μήπως κάτι σε κάνει να χαλαρώσεις αλλά από όλη την συζήτηση βλέπω ότι δεν μπορώ να το κάνω.
> Το μόνο που μπορώ να σου πω είναι ότι αν είχες κάτι σοβαρό, τόσες εξετάσεις που έχεις κάνει θα είχε φανεί ότι το έχεις. ..
> Από την άλλη όσο ψάχνεις κάτι θα βρίσκεις και στην περίπτωση σου με τόσο ψάξιμο είναι απίθανο να μην βρεθεί κάτι.. 
> Κάνω εξετάσεις κάθε 3μηνο αιματολογικες και μαγνητική 2 φορές το χρόνο.. Πάντα κάτι βρίσκεται αλλά πάντα είναι ασήμαντο και δεν το λέω εγώ από το μυαλό μου αλλά οι γιατροί που με παρακολουθούν.. Πότε δεν έχω κάτσει να το ψάξω τόσο όσο εσύ για αυτό προσπαθώ να σου εξηγήσω ότι δεν είναι φυσιολογικό για έναν υγιή μέχρι τώρα άνθρωπο να κάνει τόσες εξετάσεις και να ψάχνει τόσο πολύ τις τιμές! 
> Εύχομαι να μην έχεις τίποτα τελικά!


Καλημέρα, ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση. Ευτυχώς υπάρχουν και μη εμπαθείς άνθρωποι σε αυτό το φόρουμ. 

Για αυτή την πάθηση χρειάζονται εξειδικευμένες εξετάσεις που μου είπε ο καρδιολόγος. Αυτές περιμένω. Αν είναι κάτι ορμονικό, οκ, θα δοθεί κάποια αγωγή τουλάχιστον. Αλλά γενικά για αυτή την πάθηση δεν ξέρουν ακόμα πολλά. Και είναι πραγματικά πολύ άσχημα τα συμπτώματα. Σήμερα σηκώθηκα και έχω φοβερή ζάλη και επειδή δίνει και στομαχικά συμπτωματα και έχω ήδη θέμα με το στομάχι, δεν μπορώ ούτε να φάω, η πίεση μου χαμηλή και αυξημένοι παλμοί. Αυτά οδηγούν σε λιποθυμίες. Ευτυχώς ο οργανισμός μου είναι δυνατός και μόνο μια φορά πήγα να λιποθυμήσω ως τώρα, αλλά είναι δύσκολη η κατάσταση και είναι δύσκολο να το εξηγήσω και στους δικούς μου για να καταλάβουν γιατί δεν μπορώ να έρχομαι στη δουλειά κλπ. Έχω πολλά πράγματα που πρέπει να κάνω και λόγω αυτού έχω παραλύσει.

Σε λίγο θα πάω στην κλινική,ελπίζω να δοθεί λίγο φως. Μακάρι ,το εύχομαι να μην είναι κάτι σοβαρό και να περάσει με τον καιρό.

----------


## Ορέστης

> έχει μπει σε mode πανικού ο Αντώνης, το έχω περάσει και εγώ αλλά λογικευτικα μόνος μου. Μου πήρε πάντως κάποιο διάστημα να ξεπεράσω την έντονη ανησυχία και την αίσθηση πως έπεται κάτι πολύ κακό και μοιραίο. 
> Ο Αντώνης έχει και την πλήρη άρνηση να αντιμετωπίσει ψυχολογικά την κατάσταση. Το λέει και ξέρει πως έχει αγχωδη διαταραχή αλλά δεν το έχει χωνέψει μέσα του πως είναι αιτία πολλών συμπτωμάτων που βιώνει.


Προσπαθει να ανακαλυψει μονος την αιτια της παθησης του, σαν να μην εχει καμια εμπιστοσυνη στους γιατρους. Αντωνη ειναι μηδαμινες οι πιθανοτητες να βρεις τι εχεις γκουγκλαροντας. Τζαμπα χανεις το χρονο σου. Πηγαινε στην παραλια για καφεδακι και περιμενε να σε παρουν τηλεφωνο οι γιατροι που τους πληρωνεις.

----------


## Ορέστης

> Ναι είναι γιατί έχω πολλά να κάνω μέσα στη μέρα και είναι δύσκολο. 
> 
> Τόσο έντονο παθαίνεις κι εσύ; Παλιά κι εγώ αισθανόμουν αύξηση παλμών από το άγχος όταν σηκωνομουν καθώς και έκτακτες,αλλά αυτό είναι εντελώς ακούσιο. Ανεβαίνουν 40 σφίξεις παραπάνω με τη μία,είναι τρομακτικό.
> 
> Από ότι διάβασα το άγχος δεν είναι στις αιτίες του PoTS. Πολλές φορές οι γιατροί το μπερδεύουν με άγχος. Αλλά σίγουρα επιδεινώνει στο πώς νιώθεις. Αν δεν ήταν και παράλληλα και ο χαμηλός αιματοκρίτης και η αυξομείωση της πίεσης,δεν θα ανησυχούσα τόσο,σας είναι όλα μαζί. 
> 
> Η πίεση αυξομειώνεται μέσα στη μέρα αλλά εμένα η δική μου δεν είναι σταθερή με απλά πράγματα,έχω αναπτύξει ορθοστατικη υπόταση και από εκεί έρχεται και η ορθοστατικη ταχυκαρδία.


Δεν ειχα μετρησει σφιξεισ αλλα ηταν πολυ εντονο καποιες φορες. Σηκωνομουν το βραδυ για κατουρημα και επρεπε να κατσω κατω για να μην σωριαστω. Η καρδια σχεδον ποναγε απο την ενταση των παλμων. Νομιζω επισης οτι το παθαινα καλοκαιρι, ισως το επηρεαζει η ζεστη. Ποιος ξερει... 

Το αγχος μπορει να ειναι σαν τον θορυβο του περιβαλλοντος. Να υπαρχει αλλα να μην το παρατηρεις γιατι ειναι κατι σταθερο. Καθεσαι σε μια καφετερια διπλα στο δρομο. Αναγκαζεσαι να μιλας δυνατα με τον συνομιλητη σου για να σε ακουει. Μετα βραχνιαζει ο λαιμος σου. Μα δε φωναζα σκεφτεσαι. 

Εγω το συνειδητοποιησα αυτο οταν καταφερα να παω διακοπες. Μεσα σε ολα τα κουλα που μου συνεβησαν (αλλοιμονο!) βρηκα και καποιες στιγμες χαλαρωσης. Μακαρι να ζουσα μονιμα σε ενα νησι. Μικρος ηθελα να γινω επιστημονας, να κανω ανακαλυψεις, να γινω καποιος στον τομεα μου. Χαζομαρες! Χιλιες φορες καλυτερα θα ημουν αγραμματος, χωρις πνευματικα ενδιαφεροντα, με μονο μελημα πεζες ασχολιες, θαλασσα, φυση, καμακι σε τουριστριες, μια κουραστικη ισως αλλα απλοικη δουλεια στον τουρισμο, γυμναστικη, καλλωπισμο... :P

Τα ζωα δεν ανησυχουν για το μελλον γι αυτο δεν χανουν το παρον. Γιατι να μην ζουμε σαν ζωα Αντωνη;

----------


## Antonis8

Μακάρι να ήμουν σαν εσένα φίλε. Εγώ έχω πανικοβληθεί. Καλή η παραλία αλλά από χθές ρίχνει καρέκλες και εδώ στο νησί. Πριν με πιάσει αυτό το πράγμα, άγχος ξεαγχος, έκτακτες , στομάχι ,ήμουν υπερδραστήριος. Μπορεί να είναι και θέμα κούρασης πίεσης αν και τις τελευταεις ημέρες εν πάω δουλειά και πάλι στα ίδια είμαι. Η ζέστη επηρεάζει φουλ,το βράδυ νιώθω πολύ καλύτερα αν και ακόμα υπάρχουν συμπτώματα,αλλά εκεί που θα ήταν ανεξέλεγκτοι οι παλμοί μου,μένουν περίπου στους 109. 

Τι να κάνω, θα το παλέψω να δω τι φταίει. Αν δεν υπάρχει συγκεκριμένη αιτία, αναγκαστικά θα αρχίσω τα αντικαταθλιπτικά για να μην νιώθω τόσο ανήμπορος με τα συμπτώματα.

----------


## Biliskov

Παιδιά σημερα γύρισα απο σεζόν και ήρθα σπιτι μου επιτέλους! Αλλα το κακό ποιο ειναι. Το σπιτι μου δεν εχει ασανσέρ και ετσι ανέβασα βαλίτσες και βαριά πραγματα 64 σκαλιά μεχρι τον 3ο σχεδόν 4ο όροφο. Κατέβηκα και ανέβηκα 3 φορές. Πραγματικά εκτός απο τη καρδιά μου που πήγε να βγει έγινα κατακόκκινος σε όλο το πρόσωπο έκαιγε και με έπιασε έντονη πίεση στο κεφάλι που ακομα δεν έφυγε! Η κοπέλα μου παρόλο που ανέβασε και αυτή πραγματα δεν έπαθε το ίδιο. Ναι μεν κουράστηκε αλλα δεν κοκκίνισε ούτε εχει αυτή τη πίεση. Δεν ειναι ανυσιχητικο αυτο; Δεν δείχνει κάποιο πρόβλημα η κάποιο θέμα; Ειμαι αγύμναστος ναι αλλα όχι και να πάθω εγκεφαλικό! Πραγματικά ανέβασα κάποια πραγματα που ήταν αρκετά βαρυα εντάξει μετα απο πολυ καιρο κιολας γιατι λείπω 5 μήνες αλλα ρε παιδιά μιλαμε ειμαι ακομα κόκκινος φουλ και έτοιμος να πεθάνω! Αυτή η πίεση στο κεφάλι σε τι οφείλεται; Μηπως ανέβασα παρά πολυ πίεση Αποτωμα;

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

Και αυτός είναι ο λόγος που δε πρέπει να ανοίγονται ιατρικα θέματα. Αυτα πρέπει να τα πεις στο γιατρό σου. Είναι κρίμα εδω να σε πάρει κάποιος στον λαιμό του.

----------


## Biliskov

> Και αυτός είναι ο λόγος που δε πρέπει να ανοίγονται ιατρικα θέματα. Αυτα πρέπει να τα πεις στο γιατρό σου. Είναι κρίμα εδω να σε πάρει κάποιος στον λαιμό του.


Θα μου πει δεν εχεις τιποτα αγχώνεσαι! Τον ξερω και με ξέρει. Επίσης αυτές τις μερες θα τον επισκεφτώ! Αλλα ρε παιδιά ειναι φυσιολογικό αυτο; Πραγματικά δε ξερω μου φαίνεται πολυ κακό έως και πολυ επικυνδινο! Νταξει τωρα εχω χαλαρώσει δε με έπιασε πανικός απλά ειδα τα μούτρα μου και λεω πως ειμαι ετσι κατακόκκινος! Έτσι λένε αν κοκκινιζεις πολυ μπορεί να πάθεις εγκεφαλικό! Εγω και όταν νευριάζω κοκκινιζω και καίγομαι παρά πολυ! Το ανέφερα εδω μηπως κανένας απο δω εχει κατι παρόμοιο! Πριν φυγω τις ανέβαινα κομπλε νταξει παλι με έπιανε κούραση αλλα δεν γινόμουν πατζαρι!

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Θα μου πει δεν εχεις τιποτα αγχώνεσαι! Τον ξερω και με ξέρει. Επίσης αυτές τις μερες θα τον επισκεφτώ! Αλλα ρε παιδιά ειναι φυσιολογικό αυτο; Πραγματικά δε ξερω μου φαίνεται πολυ κακό έως και πολυ επικυνδινο! Νταξει τωρα εχω χαλαρώσει δε με έπιασε πανικός απλά ειδα τα μούτρα μου και λεω πως ειμαι ετσι κατακόκκινος! Έτσι λένε αν κοκκινιζεις πολυ μπορεί να πάθεις εγκεφαλικό! Εγω και όταν νευριάζω κοκκινιζω και καίγομαι παρά πολυ! Το ανέφερα εδω μηπως κανένας απο δω εχει κατι παρόμοιο! Πριν φυγω τις ανέβαινα κομπλε νταξει παλι με έπιανε κούραση αλλα δεν γινόμουν πατζαρι!


Δε μπορούμε εμείς να κρίνουμε τι ειναι φυσιολογικό. Αν ρωτας εμενα ια σου πω οτι ειναι εφοσον εισαι αγυμναστος. Και εγω το παθαινω και χαιρω άκρας υγείας αλλα αυτά πρέπει να τα συζητήσεις με τον γιατρό σου και να του πεις ακριβώς συμπτώματα. Αν φοβάσαι για καρδιά κανε ενα τριπλεξ που φαίνονται πολλα πράγματα αλλα μη φτάσεις στην υπερβολή που εφτασαν αλλοι

----------


## Biliskov

> Δε μπορούμε εμείς να κρίνουμε τι ειναι φυσιολογικό. Αν ρωτας εμενα ια σου πω οτι ειναι εφοσον εισαι αγυμναστος. Και εγω το παθαινω και χαιρω άκρας υγείας αλλα αυτά πρέπει να τα συζητήσεις με τον γιατρό σου και να του πεις ακριβώς συμπτώματα. Αν φοβάσαι για καρδιά κανε ενα τριπλεξ που φαίνονται πολλα πράγματα αλλα μη φτάσεις στην υπερβολή που εφτασαν αλλοι


Τον Μάρτιο έκανα τριπλεξ καρδιογράφημα και τεστ κοποσεως και εξετάσεις αίματος και για θυρεοειδή και ολα βγήκαν κομπλε! Δεν ξαναπήγα απο τοτε γιατρο μονο ενα καρδιογράφημα έκανα στο νησί και αυτο απο τη δουλεια μας στείλανε! Εχω παρει τον γιατρο μου μια δυο φορές μεσα στο καλοκαίρι επειδή υπέφερα απο ταχυπαλμίες αλλα εντάξει το ξεπέρασα. Όχι σε αυτο το σημείο δεν θα φτάσω γιατι θα κανω μεγαλύτερο κακό στον εαυτό μου! Απλά έκανα μια ερώτηση αν το εχει και κανένας αλλος και αν του εχει βγάλει πρόβλημα. Τον γιατρο δεν θα τον παρω γιατι αυριο μεθαύριο θα παω απο εκει ούτως η άλλως επειδή εχω ραντεβού και θα του αναφέρω και αυτο που επαθα.

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Τον Μάρτιο έκανα τριπλεξ καρδιογράφημα και τεστ κοποσεως και εξετάσεις αίματος και για θυρεοειδή και ολα βγήκαν κομπλε! Δεν ξαναπήγα απο τοτε γιατρο μονο ενα καρδιογράφημα έκανα στο νησί και αυτο απο τη δουλεια μας στείλανε! Εχω παρει τον γιατρο μου μια δυο φορές μεσα στο καλοκαίρι επειδή υπέφερα απο ταχυπαλμίες αλλα εντάξει το ξεπέρασα. Όχι σε αυτο το σημείο δεν θα φτάσω γιατι θα κανω μεγαλύτερο κακό στον εαυτό μου! Απλά έκανα μια ερώτηση αν το εχει και κανένας αλλος και αν του εχει βγάλει πρόβλημα. Τον γιατρο δεν θα τον παρω γιατι αυριο μεθαύριο θα παω απο εκει ούτως η άλλως επειδή εχω ραντεβού και θα του αναφέρω και αυτο που επαθα.


Εφοσον εκανες εξετάσεις και βγηκες κομπλέ τι παραπάνω να σου πούμε εμείς; οι παλμοί ανεβαίνουν και με τη ζέστη και οταν εισαι αγυμναστος δεν είναι κάτι που θα έπρεπε να σε ανησυχεί. Τα έψαξες και δεν έχεις κατι οποτε μη στρεσαρεσαι χωρίς λογο

----------


## Biliskov

> Εφοσον εκανες εξετάσεις και βγηκες κομπλέ τι παραπάνω να σου πούμε εμείς; οι παλμοί ανεβαίνουν και με τη ζέστη και οταν εισαι αγυμναστος δεν είναι κάτι που θα έπρεπε να σε ανησυχεί. Τα έψαξες και δεν έχεις κατι οποτε μη στρεσαρεσαι χωρίς λογο


Με στρασαρε η κοπέλα μου όταν μου ειπε οτι ειμαι κατακόκκινος. Οι παλμοί ανεβαίνουν ναι το ξερω και πέσανε και σχετικά γρήγορα αλλα το κοκκίνισμα και η πίεση έμεινε και μένει. Αυτο με άγχωσε. Μίλησα και με τον πατέρα μου με κάμερα και μου ειπε το ίδιο οτι ειμαι κατακόκκινος! Απορώ πως γίνεται να το επαθα μονο εγω και όχι η κοπέλα μου Αφου και αυτή ανέβηκε 2 φορές πάνω κάτω με πραγματα. Μονο αυτο δηλαδή με άγχωσε. Αν δεν μου ελεγε κανένας τιποτα τοτε δεν θα το έγραφα καν εδω ούτε θα σκεφτόμουν! Τα μούτρα μου έγιναν κατακόκκινα και καίγανε αυτο μου είπαν και με άγχωσαν. Αυτο τιποτα αλλο! Η ζάλη και η πίεση νταξει πιστεύω λογικό ειναι εφόσον ειμαι αγύμναστος και οι παλμοί. Τα αλλα δε ξερω αλλα θα τα πω με τον γιατρο!

----------


## Ορέστης

> Θα μου πει δεν εχεις τιποτα αγχώνεσαι! Τον ξερω και με ξέρει. Επίσης αυτές τις μερες θα τον επισκεφτώ! Αλλα ρε παιδιά ειναι φυσιολογικό αυτο; Πραγματικά δε ξερω μου φαίνεται πολυ κακό έως και πολυ επικυνδινο! Νταξει τωρα εχω χαλαρώσει δε με έπιασε πανικός απλά ειδα τα μούτρα μου και λεω πως ειμαι ετσι κατακόκκινος! Έτσι λένε αν κοκκινιζεις πολυ μπορεί να πάθεις εγκεφαλικό! Εγω και όταν νευριάζω κοκκινιζω και καίγομαι παρά πολυ! Το ανέφερα εδω μηπως κανένας απο δω εχει κατι παρόμοιο! Πριν φυγω τις ανέβαινα κομπλε νταξει παλι με έπιανε κούραση αλλα δεν γινόμουν πατζαρι!


Σφιγγοσουν πολυ. Πρεπει να αναπνεεις οταν κουβαλας βαρος.

----------


## Biliskov

> Σφιγγοσουν πολυ. Πρεπει να αναπνεεις οταν κουβαλας βαρος.


Λες; Δεν το εχω σκεφτεί ποτε αυτο! Μιλαμε ήμουν πατζαρι τωρα συνήλθα αλλα όχι τελείως! Αλλα συνήλθα δηλαδή ειμαι καλα! Πω ρε φιλε τι είπες αλήθεια δεν το εχω παρατηρήσει στον εαυτό μου αν σφιγγομαι!

----------


## Antonis8

Δες και τους ηλεκτρολύτες τώρα που γύρισες,κάνε μια γενικη και πες να σου δουν και τους ηλεκτρολύτες,δείχνουν πολλά πράγματα για την καρδιά. 
Και δες για χολτερ , θα σε βοηθήσει πολύ και ψυχολογικά, ακόμα κι αν τελικά δεν δείξει τίποτα. Όταν το βάλεις, σημείωνε πότε έχεις συμπτωματα και μετά πες στο στο γιατρό σου,όταν το διαβάζει να σου πει αν είναι από καρδιά ή κάτι εντελώς άσχετο. Εμένα οι μισές "έκτακτες" που ένιωθα ήταν κινήσεις του οισοφάγου εντέλει.

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

Μη πλακωθείς στις εξετάσεις όπως σου γράφουν. Μονο ο γιατρός θα σου πει αν τις χρειαζεσαι. Οχι εμεις. Μα αν ειναι δυνατον εδώ μεσα. 


> Με στρασαρε η κοπέλα μου όταν μου ειπε οτι ειμαι κατακόκκινος. Οι παλμοί ανεβαίνουν ναι το ξερω και πέσανε και σχετικά γρήγορα αλλα το κοκκίνισμα και η πίεση έμεινε και μένει. Αυτο με άγχωσε. Μίλησα και με τον πατέρα μου με κάμερα και μου ειπε το ίδιο οτι ειμαι κατακόκκινος! Απορώ πως γίνεται να το επαθα μονο εγω και όχι η κοπέλα μου Αφου και αυτή ανέβηκε 2 φορές πάνω κάτω με πραγματα. Μονο αυτο δηλαδή με άγχωσε. Αν δεν μου ελεγε κανένας τιποτα τοτε δεν θα το έγραφα καν εδω ούτε θα σκεφτόμουν! Τα μούτρα μου έγιναν κατακόκκινα και καίγανε αυτο μου είπαν και με άγχωσαν. Αυτο τιποτα αλλο! Η ζάλη και η πίεση νταξει πιστεύω λογικό ειναι εφόσον ειμαι αγύμναστος και οι παλμοί. Τα αλλα δε ξερω αλλα θα τα πω με τον γιατρο!

----------


## Antonis8

Η εμμονή και οι θεματαρες στα καλύτερά τους. Χαρακτηριστικό δείγμα παρασειτωσης και φαγουρας του κώλου μπας και τους δοθεί κάποια σημασια και νιώσουν πως έχουν αξία. Εμετός.

Μπιλ, σου στέλνω προσωπικο μήνυνα να τα πούμε ήσυχα χωρίς επιθέσεις. Όπως σου έχουν πει και άλλοι εδώ μέσα,ένα χολτερ θα σε βοηθήσει να καταλάβεις αν όλα αυτά υπάρχουν πράγματι ή όχι. Μην ακούς τι σου λένε άσχετοι για παθολογικά θέματα. Αυτό που συστήνουν και οι ψυχίατροι είναι να διαλευκάνεις πρώτα αν είναι ολα εντάξει στην υγεία. Ένα χολτερ είναι πολύ καλό διαγνωστικό. Εμένα,πριν με πιάσει το POTS , με ειχε βοηθήσει πάρα πολύ να ξεπεράσω την καρδιοφοβια.

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

Οι χαρακτηρισμοι να σου λειπουν αλλιώς θα πέφτουν αναφορες. Μπιλ να ακούς μόνο τον γιατρό και οχι τον καθενα απο δω

----------


## Antonis8

Μπιλ μην ακούς ένα συγκεκριμένο άτομο εδώ μέσα,έχει χοντρά θέματα. Μην την αφήνεις να σου δίνει συμβουλές για παθολογικα θέματα γιατί δεν έχει τις γνώσεις. Κι εμένα χθες μου έλεγε να μην ακούω το γιατρό μου λέει και να ακούω την ίδια. Τρέχα γυρευε, χαχαχα!

----------


## Aeon

Κλειδώνω το θέμα.

----------

